# New Zuki Audio Eleets



## quickaudi07

I have talked to Patric from Zuki Audio.
I would like to introduce new line of amps.
There is no specks on them yet, as soon as I get the information I will more than happy to post it here.

Here are 7ch little monster amp, and also 10ch amp.



















The size of the 7ch amp is 55" long !!
The size of the 10ch amp is 41" long
Also Amplifiers will be updated soon. 

Stay Tuned!


----------



## sniper5431

Will need a trailor pulled behind just to mount them.


----------



## tintbox

WOW!


----------



## area51

Is there a car that has a 55" interior? 

Damn, talk about a long amplifier! 10 ch would be 2 4 ch and a 2 ch?


----------



## fish

Holy ****! 

With the rise of smaller & smaller full range class D amps Patrick sure is going against the grain with that 10 channel, & the 7 channel for that matter.


----------



## subwoofery

area51 said:


> Is there a car that has a 55" interior? <-- Sport Wagons
> 
> Damn, talk about a long amplifier! 10 ch would be 2 4 ch and a 2 ch?


Kelvin


----------



## quickaudi07

Great amps i have a 4 ch and 1 mono block absolutely love it

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## chithead

I have a 63" rear cab wall just begging for that 7 channel...


----------



## Vitty

The 7 channel is the larger of the 2. It is a Zuki Eleets Small Mono + Zuki Eleets 4 ch + Zuki Eleets 2 ch. The 10 channel is the shorter one and I am not exactly sure what it consists of.


----------



## t3sn4f2

chithead said:


> I have a 63" rear cab wall just begging for that 7 channel...


Stay roomy my friend.


----------



## fish

I'm scared to see the price tag on these.


----------



## quickaudi07

Well the 6 ch was about 900 $ if not more..... I wonder my self. I spend 1250 on 2 amps lol

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boostedrex

Vitty said:


> The 7 channel is the larger of the 2. It is a Zuki Eleets Small Mono + Zuki Eleets 4 ch + Zuki Eleets 2 ch. The 10 channel is the shorter one and I am not exactly sure what it consists of.


The 10 channel is a pair of ELEETS 5 channel amplifiers in a single heat sink.  It's rated at 3w x 8 and it has a pair of 5w mono channels for sub duty.

Vitty is spot on about the 7 channel's specs. The 7 channel has 3 power supplies in it and the 10 channel has 4. That long solid heat sink looks so good IMHO.


----------



## cgw

How many watts do they have, I mean, how many rms are each "Zuki watts"?


----------



## [email protected]

cgw said:


> How many watts do they have, I mean, how many rms are each "Zuki watts"?


The originals were doing about 140-145 watts loaded and were rated for 5 watts.


----------



## IBcivic

sniper5431 said:


> Will need a trailor pulled behind just to mount them.


Or a 2 level trunk spoiler


----------



## IBcivic

area51 said:


> Is there a car that has a 55" interior?
> 
> Damn, talk about a long amplifier! 10 ch would be 2 4 ch and a 2 ch?


1979 grand marquis....i think you could line up 4 or 5 coffins,width-wise in that trunk


----------



## CulinaryGod

Seriously? This is ridiculous.


----------



## IBcivic

Personally, making amps in this format, is the polar opposite of the current trend... keep amps, as compact and powerful as possible.


----------



## [email protected]

I like surf board amps myself.


----------



## Boostedrex

cgw said:


> How many watts do they have, I mean, how many rms are each "Zuki watts"?


The 7 channel is 5w X 6 channels and 10w X 1.

The 10 channel is 3w X 8 channels and a pair of mono channels rated at 5w each.


----------



## [email protected]

I think a 10ch might possibly be calling my name


----------



## fish

Are the channels bridgeable? What load?


----------



## Boostedrex

fish said:


> Are the channels bridgeable? What load?


Yes the amps can be bridged. 

*7 channel:* the front 6 channels can be bridged down to 3 channels with a minimum 4 ohm mono load per channel.

*10 channel:* The front 8 channels can be bridged down to 4 channels with a 4 ohm minimum load per channel. The pair of mono channels *CANNOT* be bridged however.


----------



## DanMan

I'm intrigued.

I know everybody would comment on the trend of small amps. I admire Zuki going against it.


----------



## jcollin76

Those are one hell of a single amp solution...


----------



## kvndoom

Choose your weapon:

Build Your Car - Ute - Holden. Go better.Holden.com.au


----------



## bertholomey

These amps are certainly not marketed for everyone. A very small segment of the car audio enthusiasts would be interested in amps of this size - those who purchase will probably enjoy them a lot. Only downside....it is like buying a house - you have to buy with the future sale in mind - if your car choice changes, etc. - it might be challenging to sell these used :blush:

I have a buddy with an MS1000 - awefully long amp....for a 4 channel - very challenging to incorporate in his install...but I don't think he will ever give it up. 

Most of the market are looking for amps to place under the seats or in similar contexts, but there will be a few out there that will see these......and will have to have them. These are the few that Patrick is marketing to...my 0.02


----------



## quickaudi07

cgw said:


> How many watts do they have, I mean, how many rms are each "Zuki watts"?


I have 4ch v2. and Mono block.

And i'm sure some of you have Massive Audio RK6 speakers, let me just tell you something about that amp. Its a monster!!!
With little gain up on my RK6's, the response and the sound quality that these amps bring its just unreal. The best way for anyone to test them is by getting one. You wont regret getting one! that's all i got to say about that 

The new 4ch has 3 40 amp fuse's, and crap load of settings to tune it to your ears. I'm new to these amps but ask Vitty he has 4 of them lol

Also Brox knows alot about them as well, ask any of these guys and i'm sure they will be more than happy to answer any questions.

I think the new V2 4ch amp push's at least 160 w rms... That's just from my understanding and by playing with the amp for few days!


----------



## quickaudi07

Boostedrex said:


> The 10 channel is a pair of ELEETS 5 channel amplifiers in a single heat sink.  It's rated at 3w x 8 and it has a pair of 5w mono channels for sub duty.
> 
> Vitty is spot on about the 7 channel's specs. The 7 channel has 3 power supplies in it and the 10 channel has 4. That long solid heat sink looks so good IMHO.


Boostedrex, I have talked to Patric about real power of these amps.
He told me that these amps were truly tested at 8ohm, with the gain being set to minimum.. 
That's what i got from Petric regarding to power rating...

He also warned me about listening to my music safely, and not to hurt my hearing.. And he is did not lie about that. These amps push huge amount of power... 

Also something I want to share with you all. My oem alt is 160 amp, and my lights dim with just 1 amp on which is 4ch. Make sure you have the power to support that puppy! But I'm using the amp as full range until i get my sub in.


----------



## truckerfte

Would it be possible to have a 10c built with no on-board processing? I mean ins/outs, and gain pots. I think he's done some one-off stuff, and I am a buyer for an amp like that. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## jittyz

holy smokes thats crazy lol


----------



## nismos14

Don't even think it would fit if I mounted it from my firewall to the back seat!


----------



## Vitty

truckerfte said:


> Would it be possible to have a 10c built with no on-board processing? I mean ins/outs, and gain pots. I think he's done some one-off stuff, and I am a buyer for an amp like that.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


I would imagine that it would be. I know he does one-off stuff.


----------



## quickaudi07

nismos14 said:


> Don't even think it would fit if I mounted it from my firewall to the back seat!


LMAO, same here but its a bad ass looking amp though...

If i had the space, i would go with the 10ch full active and call it a day! lol
I would love to have 1 amp solution..... but due to the size of these, there is no way i could do that.....


----------



## quickaudi07

truckerfte said:


> Would it be possible to have a 10c built with no on-board processing? I mean ins/outs, and gain pots. I think he's done some one-off stuff, and I am a buyer for an amp like that.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


I have shoot him a email with your request/question,, lets see what he says, when he gets back to me.


----------



## EGSMachine

headliner in a wagon mount


----------



## [email protected]

Zack, are you gonna be using a 7-ch in your car? Who knows, you might already have one


----------



## ErinH

I hate to be a jerk, but I really don't understand the hype here. An amp that's 55" long for 7 channels and 41" for 10? 

I don't really see why these amps are so great. Okay... so they're spec'd at really low power levels for some odd marketing reason, they have a huge footprint, and they do nominal power relative to most other amps out there. In no way do I see any _single advantage_ these amps have over anything else on the market other than the fact that you have the convencience of having all these channels in one power/ground/remote block. So, that saves you about $20 for a distro block, used. 

Price aside, one could buy 4 class D amps (or even smaller a/b amps that are avaialbe) for one of these large amps.
Of course, to be fair, without *relevant power ratings*, it's hard to accurately compare one of either of these amps to something on the market today. but, suffice it to say, you could buy 2 5 channels or 6 channels from other mfg's for around the same price (maybe cheaper, depending on what you get) for < 1/2 the real estate these amps consume. Moreso, you could stack smaller, single amps, for 1/4 of the footprint. Not to mention the efficiency of some of the Class D alternatives.

I'm not trying to knock Zuki. 
Flame suit on and all, I just don't see anything special about these amps. Maybe the novelty of such a large amp is attractive (I don't see it, personally) and rocking the Zuki name adds some to the allure. However, I just don't see this as progression in car audio. 


*gets ready for an onslaught*

And for the love of god, can we please not have the ridiculous "class" amp debate?


----------



## diy.phil

That's a WOW!! What are the (other) dimensions of this 41" version?
I'll have to admit I don't know anything about Zuki Audio since I haven't DIY'ed anything for several years. Are the founders of this company formerly from other car audio/electronic companies, etc?
Thanks.


----------



## Boostedrex

Ah Erin, you forgot already what Patrick is about? Progression isn't the name of his game. Just making very high quality amplifiers for a niche market of customers.

And you need to look at the pictures closer too Erin. These amplifiers do not have a single power/ground/remote block.  So you still need the distro blocks.

Either way though, you are more than welcome to your opinion. And you make some valid points. These amps are for people who are looking for 1 certain kind of thing and not the best or most economical solution.

Hope all is well with you and your family bro. Talk to you soon.


----------



## daudioman

bikinpunk said:


> I hate to be a jerk, but I really don't understand the hype here. An amp that's 55" long for 7 channels and 41" for 10?
> 
> I don't really see why these amps are so great. Okay... so they're spec'd at really low power levels for some odd marketing reason, they have a huge footprint, and they do nominal power relative to most other amps out there. In no way do I see any _single advantage_ these amps have over anything else on the market other than the fact that you have the convencience of having all these channels in one power/ground/remote block. So, that saves you about $20 for a distro block, used.
> 
> Price aside, one could buy 4 class D amps (or even smaller a/b amps that are avaialbe) for one of these large amps.
> Of course, to be fair, without *relevant power ratings*, it's hard to accurately compare one of either of these amps to something on the market today. but, suffice it to say, you could buy 2 5 channels or 6 channels from other mfg's for around the same price (maybe cheaper, depending on what you get) for < 1/2 the real estate these amps consume. Moreso, you could stack smaller, single amps, for 1/4 of the footprint. Not to mention the efficiency of some of the Class D alternatives.
> 
> I'm not trying to knock Zuki.
> Flame suit on and all, I just don't see anything special about these amps. Maybe the novelty of such a large amp is attractive (I don't see it, personally) and rocking the Zuki name adds some to the allure. However, I just don't see this as progression in car audio.
> 
> 
> *gets ready for an onslaught*
> 
> And for the love of god, can we please not have the ridiculous "class" amp debate?


AGREED...but:

I don't really think Zuki is trying to compete with all those well known solutions. As a lover of mutli-channel amps (the more channels the better ) I find these intriguing. I see these being in the vein of say a DaVinci, Reactor, Ax600.2 and Brax Platinum just to name a few. 

Although at 55" that 7 channel would even have me stumped on how to mount it in most normal vehicles!  I see that one as a weekend/show car solution as its so big. The 41" 10 channel would work for most vehicles and its callin' my name


----------



## [email protected]

bikinpunk said:


> I hate to be a jerk, but I really don't understand the hype here. An amp that's 55" long for 7 channels and 41" for 10?
> 
> I don't really see why these amps are so great. Okay... so they're spec'd at really low power levels for some odd marketing reason, they have a huge footprint, and they do nominal power relative to most other amps out there. In no way do I see any _single advantage_ these amps have over anything else on the market other than the fact that you have the convencience of having all these channels in one power/ground/remote block. So, that saves you about $20 for a distro block, used.
> 
> Price aside, one could buy 4 class D amps (or even smaller a/b amps that are avaialbe) for one of these large amps.
> Of course, to be fair, without *relevant power ratings*, it's hard to accurately compare one of either of these amps to something on the market today. but, suffice it to say, you could buy 2 5 channels or 6 channels from other mfg's for around the same price (maybe cheaper, depending on what you get) for < 1/2 the real estate these amps consume. Moreso, you could stack smaller, single amps, for 1/4 of the footprint. Not to mention the efficiency of some of the Class D alternatives.
> 
> I'm not trying to knock Zuki.
> Flame suit on and all, I just don't see anything special about these amps. Maybe the novelty of such a large amp is attractive (I don't see it, personally) and rocking the Zuki name adds some to the allure. However, I just don't see this as progression in car audio.
> 
> 
> *gets ready for an onslaught*
> 
> And for the love of god, can we please not have the ridiculous "class" amp debate?



Some people like to be unique, thats what it comes down to for me. They are very nice amps that make plenty of clean power (original eleets). Then throw them all in 1 sink and thats appealing to me. There has never been 1 install of mine in all the years I have been doing this that space is a concern. But that is just me. Thats what floats my boat. Of course if space was at a minimum, or my wallet, I would look elsewhere.


----------



## Boostedrex

BeatsDownLow said:


> Zack, are you gonna be using a 7-ch in your car? Who knows, you might already have one


The jury is still out on that.  Patrick and I are bouncing some ideas off of each other about my next amplifier solution.



diy.phil said:


> That's a WOW!! What are the (other) dimensions of this 41" version?
> I'll have to admit I don't know anything about Zuki Audio since I haven't DIY'ed anything for several years. Are the founders of this company formerly from other car audio/electronic companies, etc?
> Thanks.


They are 9.25" x 2.4" on the other dimensions.


----------



## EcotecRacer

Personally i replaced Arc Audio SE amps wit these amps and do not regret it one bit(well 4channel, and mono block, not ones listed in topic)......
I thinking that 7channel......could replace all my Boston Acoustic amps and actually gain space back...........


Looks like i will be listing a bunch of stuff for sell soon


----------



## MrUntouchab1e

That's ridiculous. Looks like they just stuck three amps together!


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

I'll take one 10 channel please for my 3-way Front Stage and single woofer set up please.


----------



## quickaudi07

EcotecRacer said:


> Personally i replaced Arc Audio SE amps wit these amps and do not regret it one bit(well 4channel, and mono block, not ones listed in topic)......
> I thinking that 7channel......could replace all my Boston Acoustic amps and actually gain space back...........
> 
> 
> Looks like i will be listing a bunch of stuff for sell soon


I have replaced 3 JL amps with 2 Zuki amps... and not I don't regret not even 1 bit of it!!!


----------



## megabutler

If that thing performs; that would fit perfectly on the back wall of my truck.


----------



## trojan fan

Why is the 7ch amp longer than the 10ch amp


----------



## trojan fan

I don't see a Eleets 5 ch for sale the the Zuki website


----------



## instalher

i was going to run two coustic amp660s in my e90 bmw off my ms-8 but now,. i have options.. thank you zuki


----------



## [email protected]

trojan fan said:


> Why is the 7ch amp longer than the 10ch amp


Because its 3 amps where the 10-ch is 2 amps


----------



## ReticulatingPigeonElf

doubles as a nice warm park bench for the winter


----------



## jimmyjames16

I think these amps are a great idea... single amp solution.. quite big.. but not for everyone.

Pat knows this. I have my Eleet and I will never sell it! 

I could just imagine how these would sound powering a whole system....

What is the weight of the amps?


----------



## ecbmxer

trojan fan said:


> I don't see a Eleets 5 ch for sale the the Zuki website


I was wondering about the same thing.


----------



## KyngHype

There's just something about a big ass amp....


----------



## KyngHype

BeatsDownLow said:


> I like surf board amps myself.


I with you, I think it has something to do with good old-school surf board amp memories..


----------



## KillerBox

If you have to wire up 3 separate power and ground wires what is the use of this amp compared to 3 separate amps (other than my amp is bigger than yours)?

I love multiple channel amps that I do not have to buy wire distribution blocks but, amp like this seem to be the worst of both worlds.


----------



## [email protected]

KillerBox said:


> If you have to wire up 3 separate power and ground wires what is the use of this amp compared to 3 separate amps (other than my amp is bigger than yours)?
> 
> I love multiple channel amps that I do not have to buy wire distribution blocks but, amp like this seem to be the worst of both worlds.


Well lets flip the question and ask, what is the use of 3 different amp chassis when you can fit all 3 under 1 sink? Why use a 4-ch instead of 2 2-ch's? Basically to answer your question as to "what is the use" well thats easy, its to make music :laugh:


----------



## KillerBox

BeatsDownLow said:


> Well lets flip the question and ask, what is the use of 3 different amp chassis when you can fit all 3 under 1 sink? Why use a 4-ch instead of 2 2-ch's? Basically to answer your question as to "what is the use" well thats easy, its to make music :laugh:


I would say the advantage of 3 different amps (instead of 3 amps under 1 heat sink) is being able to mount them into different spots if required for your install.

I would use a 4-ch instead of (2) 2-ch's if it made my wiring easier.

Don't get me wrong, I would love to have a 7 channel or 10 channel amp, if it made my wiring simpler and cheaper.


----------



## ErinH

BeatsDownLow said:


> Well lets flip the question and ask, what is the use of 3 different amp chassis when you can fit all 3 under 1 sink? Why use a 4-ch instead of 2 2-ch's? Basically to answer your question as to "what is the use" well thats easy, its to make music :laugh:


The I don't understand your retort. 

a 4 channel has a single power/ground block. A selling feature of multi-channel amps is they have this feature. However, since the zuki has 3 portions, there's no benefit in this regard.


----------



## Vitty

Are there many amplifiers can make a ton of power on 7 or 10 channels that only take 1 power wire?


----------



## ErinH

Vitty said:


> Are there many amplifiers can make a ton of power on 7 or 10 channels that only take 1 power wire?


I don't get this argument, either.

First, define "a ton". Given that the zuki amps are using an odd-to-the-industry power spec, it's hard to compare apples to apples.

There are 5/6/7 channel amps that produce a fair amount of power (ie: 80w+ for the full range channels) with a single power block. I don't know every one of them, but I can say that these zuki amps are the first I've seen with multi power blocks on the 'single' amp. 

Furthermore, the benefit of such an amp, at least to me, is to have everything under one roof... _power block included_. This doesn't have it, which basically means it's 3 amps all attached to one heatsink. We know this. It is what it is. I just would have at least liked to see the wiring schema more modern if you're going to call this an all in one amp. I don't know if it's marketed as such, but it's just a bit misleading when you call this a "7 channel" or "10 channel" amp. Really, it's "2 5 channel" or "1 5 channel + 1 2 channel" amp. Know what I'm sayin'?


At the end of the day, you buy what works for you. If this fits your needs, rock it. Personally, I just would have expected (or appreciated) if he had been able to give us something more useful and modern. Heck, if he's going to have multiple power blocks in a 'single' amp, I think it might've been interesting to make it a square amp; you know, as tall as it is wide. In other words, stack his amps in one case rather than string them out a mile long. 
I know the dude does his own thing... I just think there could have been a better method.


----------



## GS3

Vitty said:


> Are there many amplifiers can make a ton of power on 7 or 10 channels that only take 1 power wire?


this could be a design preference. imo, the design could be cleaner to have a power distribution section or block section within the amp's internals then have the power distributed to all the needed power supplies inside the amp itself. my 2cent


----------



## [email protected]

Its a moot point whoever is not seeing why this amp might appeal to some people. Ok you want 1 power input, grab a 5-ch or 6-ch amp and call it a day. You want more channels and dont mind having more than 1 power/ground input, then this amp might be what you are seeking.

My reference to the 4-ch was gear towards the separate chassis.


----------



## trojan fan

KillerBox said:


> I would say the advantage of 3 different amps (instead of 3 amps under 1 heat sink) is being able to mount them into different spots if required for your install.
> 
> I would use a 4-ch instead of (2) 2-ch's if it made my wiring easier.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I would love to have a 7 channel or 10 channel amp, if it made my wiring simpler and cheaper.


Bingo...... :laugh:


----------



## takeabao

Surprised nobody has asked this yet, but.......


What happens when something goes wrong? (Let's be real... not totally out of the question)

I'm with Erin on this one... not drinkin' the Kool-Aid. I'm sure he'll sell a few of these based on the novelty-factor and namesake, but I honestly don't see this as a _practical_ replacement for 2-3 amps--even with identical footprint.

FYI, I'm not hatin' on Zuki (poster child of DIYMA boner, imo), just merely echo'ing similar sentiment thus far.


----------



## Vitty

I simply don't know enough about amplifier internals to say whether or not an amp capable of 125-150 watts RMS a channel can run off of a single 0 gauge wire to power 7 or 10 channels worth of speakers. Is that possible? Not to mention the 7 channel has one heck of a powerful monoblock in it. I'm sure it probably hits a point of limitation somewhere in that it needs more power supplied to it. I really have no idea though. Someone can probably enlighten me.


----------



## subwoofery

Vitty said:


> Are there many amplifiers can make a ton of power on 7 or 10 channels that only take 1 power wire?


Ton of power from 1 power wire is possible. 
Leviathan does 1800rms 
LRx5.1k does 1600rms+ 

Now there aren't many 7, 8,9 nor 10 channels amp on the market today. I guess it's simply not needed. 
However, I like the cool factor --> similar to me sporting a really high-end expensive amp :blush: Cool factor only 

Kelvin


----------



## [email protected]

Zuki does not make amps to cater to the masses like other companies. If you dont like it, cool. IMO you gain absolutely nothing by using 3 separate amps or something like this, its just looks. Its all your preference, do what you like. I am game if I can muster up the money for one of these bad boys.


----------



## tru tech99

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## The_Grimy_One

Damn, just read through this whole thread, I have no life. Everyone has some good points. And I believe a single 1/0 gauge could run the whole amp, but as we all know, the more wire the better. I am sure the multiple power inputs helps with efficiency, things like that. It is ridiculously big, but I would love to just say I have one. Lol. I in no way need that many channels though.


----------



## EcotecRacer

quickaudi07 said:


> I have replaced 3 JL amps with 2 Zuki amps... and not I don't regret not even 1 bit of it!!!


My vehicle with ZUKI currently i replaced a "high end" amp company also
my only regret would be........i got to sell some gear before i could buy any more amplifers


----------



## Boostedrex

I could see the 7 channel amp working with only 2 power/ground/remote terminals. But there's no way I'd expect 6 channels plus the power of *that* mono on a single wire. 

The Zuki website has not been updated yet. Our web designer is on vacation. Once it comes up all of the new amps will be listed. There is an ELEETS 5 channel that is now available. 3w X 4 channels plus a 5w mono channel.


----------



## sniper5431

A 4 or 6 channel 5w with a class D mono would be interesting


----------



## quickaudi07

KillerBox said:


> If you have to wire up 3 separate power and ground wires what is the use of this amp compared to 3 separate amps (other than my amp is bigger than yours)?
> 
> I love multiple channel amps that I do not have to buy wire distribution blocks but, amp like this seem to be the worst of both worlds.


 I think its a peace of art if you ask me.


----------



## quickaudi07

Boostedrex said:


> I could see the 7 channel amp working with only 2 power/ground/remote terminals. But there's no way I'd expect 6 channels plus the power of *that* mono on a single wire.
> 
> The Zuki website has not been updated yet. Our web designer is on vacation. Once it comes up all of the new amps will be listed. There is an ELEETS 5 channel that is now available. 3w X 4 channels plus a 5w mono channel.


I think, for people to better understand how the power really works on Zuki amplifiers, you should give them a better understanding where and how the testing is being done.

Just to keep it simple, I will try to describe it the best way I can to my knowledge.

All Zuki Amps are tested at Patric bench before they get shipped to anyone of us! all of the testing are done @8 OHMS!
When the amps are tested for the power out put, the gain is set to minimal settings.. 

So what you see on Zukiaudio.net website, is a power rating @8 ohm and minimal gain setting.

Do not be fulled by these amps!!! 

I'm sure Vitty could share his experience with his Zuki amps!

And honestly, Patric has send me pictures to share them with me of his new guts! 
I was nice en enough to share them with you all!

Please don't bash Zuki Audio amps or any product.. 

I'm not no pro at car audio but i do know enough than regular best-buy guy !

What's really important to me is: experience with new line of product that i never had before and wanted to tested for my self
#2. Customer Service at Zuki..... when I send my first email to Patric, it didn't even take 1o minutes to get a reply back from him.
And i'm sure if i have a problem with any of his amps he will be more than happy to take care of it....


----------



## Skierman

Should have the 7 channel in the next few days, very exciting


----------



## daudioman

Did I miss the pricing on these amps in the thread? More interested in the 10 channel?


----------



## truckerfte

I understand why some don't see the point in these. And their reasoning is pretty damn sound. But, there is going to be a lot of wow factor having one of these amps in the trunk(?). Let's face it, there is a bit of image diference between one of these amps and a stack of massive audio amps. And that counts to some guys. Personally, I wanted a one amp solution. I wanted an amp with a little boner factor built in. I have several nib massive and quarts sitting at the house. And they will be used, eventually. But I wanted something that would stand out a bit, something that wasn't in the shop that every swinging dick knows and could go get. 

My first choice was a leviathan, lots of power in a relatively compact package, and a unique look. But that group buy deal left a very bad taste in my mouth. Zed will never get a cent from me, I don't care if god built it, jesus tuned it, and the holy ghost comes in the box with it. 

I had previously emailed patrick about a one amp solution. He told me one could be built for me, but it was gonna be big. Lol. 51 inches in fact...guess he was already working on these. I decided that was going to be too big, so looked to zed. Then I realized this system is going to be too damn nice for a fing saturn, hell the h-audio drivers are worth a quarter what the car is. So now I'm shopping for a worthy ride, zed is out, zuki is in, and my insanity is now dictating my next vehicle purchase. 

Add to it the fact that an email to him never went longer than 30 min(even in the small hours of the morning). That says a lot to me. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07

daudioman said:


> Did I miss the pricing on these amps in the thread? More interested in the 10 channel?


Pricing will be updated on the website, I don't know the how much they are myself, I just got the sneak peek of the amps


----------



## quickaudi07

Skierman said:


> Should have the 7 channel in the next few days, very exciting


Great Deal,, let us know what you think of the amp... I'm wondering myself!

There is no room in my car for that monster!


----------



## daudioman

truckerfte said:


> My first choice was a leviathan, lots of power in a relatively compact package, and a unique look. But that group buy deal left a very bad taste in my mouth. Zed will never get a cent from me, I don't care if god built it, jesus tuned it, and the holy ghost comes in the box with it.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


Not to hiJack the thread but what happened? Can you direct me to another thread to read?....and yes I'm too lazy to search but I'm sure you can send me a link faster than my diy search abilities  

I respect ZED stuff but never thought his actual product (for all the different name brands he supplied) was "holier than thou"...just his stuff and his experience in the industry. In the end though, people will remember how you treat them...that all you have left at the end of the day!


----------



## Boostedrex

daudioman said:


> Did I miss the pricing on these amps in the thread? More interested in the 10 channel?


These amps will have an introductory price for the first couple of months. After that, they will go up in price. Also shipping is going to be HIGH for these due to the large size.

Introductory pricing is as follows:

7 channel is $1200
10 channel is $1000

After the intro pricing is done the amps will go up to $1600 for the 7 channel and $1200 for the 10 channel.


----------



## nomed

These amps remind me a custom build quad mono from Genesis.

Is it possible to use them as a part of the chassis frame?


----------



## quickaudi07

Boostedrex said:


> These amps will have an introductory price for the first couple of months. After that, they will go up in price. Also shipping is going to be HIGH for these due to the large size.
> 
> Introductory pricing is as follows:
> 
> 7 channel is $1200
> 10 channel is $1000
> 
> After the intro pricing is done the amps will go up to $1600 for the 7 channel and $1200 for the 10 channel.



People better get them while there is a sale, or lowered price  
I know other Zuki products will go up as well...


----------



## bertholomey

nomed said:


> These amps remind me a custom build quad mono from Genesis.
> 
> Is it possible to use them as a part of the chassis frame?


I saw one of those Genesis amps at a guys house - pretty amazing.


----------



## mark montgomery

that is a real install challenge. but that's making a statement without saying a word.


----------



## mark montgomery

I am glad that someone had the guts to make a amp that big, hell ya! My tv has less channels. Zuki looks like they are serious about their audio, well done!


----------



## Thumper88

I'd need to break the hacksaw out if I invested in one of these amps....yowzas


----------



## drtool

How many gains per channel?


----------



## HiVi Guy

That is pretty neat. The 7 channel would look nice on the rear wall of my truck.


----------



## quickaudi07

HiVi Guy said:


> That is pretty neat. The 7 channel would look nice on the rear wall of my truck.


You should just quit writing and buy one lol  I'm finishing my install tomorrow ahhhh!


----------



## Buff

Very nice looking and the Zuki amps I have sound VERY nice.


----------



## subwoofery

drtool said:


> How many gains per channel?


Would like to know as well. Is it 6 for the 10 channels? or 10 (1 each)... 

Kelvin


----------



## quickaudi07

subwoofery said:


> Would like to know as well. Is it 6 for the 10 channels? or 10 (1 each)...
> 
> Kelvin


Kelvin,

The best thing to do is contact Patric and see what he will tell you regarding to power, and how much RMs each CH provide's....
All i could tell you is this, 
My 4ch is rated 5watts x 4 ch @ 8 ohm. ( on the lowest gain's possible)
I could tell you that much, with gains turned up just a tinny bit on my RK6's, 
there is so much power going in to them, that they cant keep up....
It gets crazy stupid loud!!! 

Very under estimated amps, I have contacted Patric and told him that I got the amps, the first thing he told me was "watch for hearing, and please do not damage your speakers" and he was right!

If you are asking for power, I'm sure there is enough and some more!

Mario


----------



## subwoofery

quickaudi07 said:


> Kelvin,
> 
> The best thing to do is contact Patric and see what he will tell you regarding to power, and how much RMs each CH provide's....
> All i could tell you is this,
> My 4ch is rated 5watts x 4 ch @ 8 ohm. ( on the lowest gain's possible)
> I could tell you that much, with gains turned up just a tinny bit on my RK6's,
> there is so much power going in to them, that they cant keep up....
> It gets crazy stupid loud!!!
> 
> Very under estimated amps, I have contacted Patric and told him that I got the amps, the first thing he told me was "watch for hearing, and please do not damage your speakers" and he was right!
> 
> If you are asking for power, I'm sure there is enough and some more!
> 
> Mario


Will do thanks, 
Kelvin


----------



## Fishball

really nice


----------



## deeppinkdiver

All I know is I'm goin to look at new trucks now so once I have my zuki installed I can watch it in my rearview like a new born on its ride home from the hospital! That's right, I'm in like flynn. Already spoke with Patrick, great guy, doesn't say much but you get what you ask for. I'm grabbing a 10 channel, gonna flaunt it to! 

These things look stunning in the photos! Can't wait to get my hands on one. More head room than you could ever need.. honestly I could use a 12 channel but ill be patient! 

Patrick is setting the pace for guys that love old school heat sink designs with the newest technologies available. Class A/B up front and ridiculous class D power out back under the same metal hat..Surf boards, hell yeah!


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Boostedrex said:


> These amps will have an introductory price for the first couple of months. After that, they will go up in price. Also shipping is going to be HIGH for these due to the large size.
> 
> Introductory pricing is as follows:
> 
> 7 channel is $1200
> 10 channel is $1000
> 
> After the intro pricing is done the amps will go up to $1600 for the 7 channel and $1200 for the 10 channel.




Are you sure those prices are accurate? I'm sure you would know.. 
Just making sure


----------



## quickaudi07

deeppinkdiver said:


> All I know is I'm goin to look at new trucks now so once I have my zuki installed I can watch it in my rearview like a new born on its ride home from the hospital! That's right, I'm in like flynn. Already spoke with Patrick, great guy, doesn't say much but you get what you ask for. I'm grabbing a 10 channel, gonna flaunt it to!
> 
> These things look stunning in the photos! Can't wait to get my hands on one. More head room than you could ever need.. honestly I could use a 12 channel but ill be patient!
> 
> Patrick is setting the pace for guys that love old school heat sink designs with the newest technologies available. Class A/B up front and ridiculous class D power out back under the same metal hat..Surf boards, hell yeah!


SWEEETTT... 

Patrick is a great guy, and he will answer all the question very fast....
Enjoy your new amp, once you get the amp, stop by and tell us what you think of it


----------



## quickaudi07

10CH in the trunk!


----------



## deeppinkdiver

quickaudi07 said:


> 10CH in the trunk!


Look mom.. no hands! So it will fit in the trunk of a sedan to, imagine that. Awesome!

Looks great! How exactly are you going to utilize all 10 of your channels.? Haha..

Love these and haven't even ordered mine yet.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

quickaudi07 said:


> SWEEETTT...
> 
> Patrick is a great guy, and he will answer all the question very fast....
> Enjoy your new amp, once you get the amp, stop by and tell us what you think of it



I agree, Patrick is a great guy and responded right away to all my questions. I'm sure he would be an interesting character to sit down with.


----------



## Boostedrex

deeppinkdiver said:


> Are you sure those prices are accurate? I'm sure you would know..
> Just making sure


Steve, sorry about that. My original price quotes were off for these two amps. I'll get the correct price quotes up shortly.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Breaking open the piggy bank this weekend. Should be ordering my 10 channel first of next week.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Not a problem Zach. Heck for those prices I might have grabbed one of each. Ill bet that 7 channel is going to be a monster as for current output!


----------



## Skierman

7 Channel on the couch


----------



## quickaudi07

Holy ****zzzzz there is no way that amp would fit in the back of my Audi lol

Sent from Verizon Thunderbolt


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Was thinking of upgrading the audio on the Can-AM Spyder when I get it, Ladder rack with one of these surf boards on it might be to much, huh.

Had to wipe off my screen after seeing that hottass laying on your couch Skierman..

good times


----------



## Boostedrex

Skierman, I'm not sure if that amp is going to be big enough. You might lose it. LOL! That is one impressive looking piece of gear. I absolutely LOVE the ELEETS heat sinks. Old school goodness at it's best.


----------



## quickaudi07

Boostedrex said:


> Skierman, I'm not sure if that amp is going to be big enough. You might lose it. LOL! That is one impressive looking piece of gear. I absolutely LOVE the ELEETS heat sinks. Old school goodness at it's best.


I agree with you, I wish i had a bigger trunk.. one amp, one heat sink solution would be great!.


----------



## quickaudi07

Just a quick update what I worked on today.....

Sent from Verizon Thunderbolt


----------



## rreginald

+1 cool! very neat and clean brother. what the hell is that you are holding? lol just curious. anyway nice work on your system.


----------



## quickaudi07

Lol thanks man 

That's my custom box for a sub that I have been working on... It's dry and ready for sending. Once that is done. Bando will be applied and hopefully it will be good enough for painting. 

Sent from Verizon Thunderbolt


----------



## Skierman

Getting there:


----------



## PiastXD

so, im really interessted in these amps, but what im missing in this thread are some helpfull news, sorry, but some people are talking, that they feel, the 4ch for example has 160W. Noone can hear, how much power an amp really has.
so, does anybody have some better information?
for example: the Steg K2.04 
1 × 1444 Watt Kanal 1 + 2 bridged 4ohm at 13.5V
Power required 175A
efficiency 61,1%

sorry for my bad english

Best wishes from Germany
Stefan


----------



## quickaudi07

Skierman said:


> Getting there:


Holy ****,, that looks awesome, so clean you cant even tell that's an amplifier ! 
very nice!


----------



## quickaudi07

PiastXD said:


> so, im really interessted in these amps, but what im missing in this thread are some helpfull news, sorry, but some people are talking, that they feel, the 4ch for example has 160W. Noone can hear, how much power an amp really has.
> so, does anybody have some better information?
> for example: the Steg K2.04
> 1 × 1444 Watt Kanal 1 + 2 bridged 4ohm at 13.5V
> Power required 175A
> efficiency 61,1%
> 
> sorry for my bad english
> 
> Best wishes from Germany
> Stefan


It's really hard to say how much these amp really push/give power. 
I have my front stage speakers rated @ 250 W RMS. My 4 ch not bridged, does unreal sound output, at times its to loud for me. I really enjoy these amps, they look really slick, and have a very nice clean look to it. 
Also after playing music on my 4 ch for about 30-40 minutes @ very high volume, I didn't notice any heat from the amplifiers. I was as able to touch the amp and it was just worm, NOT HOT!.
I'm sure if you go with any of the Zuki amps, you will be very impressed and pleased with performance of Zuki Audio... 

I like them so much that I wont trade them for anything...


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Nice... my 10 ch Zuki is paid for and ordered... the mad scientist is building it right now I'm sure.

You guys are making some progress, ill be playing catch up as soon as mine gets here. Hmm, still have to go pick out that truck to put it in..

I have NO idea how long it will take to get mine..?


----------



## jab4au

Skierman, that is SICK!!! Let us know how it performs. Something tells me that you will be very pleased...


----------



## quickaudi07

To all of you out there, Patrick has always tells me to watch for my hearing and tune it slowly and be patient to get to know the amps... I just want to pass that info to the rest of you.... Good luck on the installs. 
Also please give your update on the amps and performance. .... Thank you

Mario

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## PiastXD

so, i have a problem.....2 amps....1 to buy: Zuki 4Ch or Arc Audio 4200se.

i dont know what to do.

My current setup is: Zapco 6.0x and Arc 2075se
now i wanna try a 4ch. 
what would you do?

Test the Zuki?
or choose the good known 4200se


----------



## GS3

PiastXD said:


> so, i have a problem.....2 amps....1 to buy: Zuki 4Ch or Arc Audio 4200se.
> 
> i dont know what to do.
> 
> My current setup is: Zapco 6.0x and Arc 2075se
> now i wanna try a 4ch.
> what would you do?
> 
> Test the Zuki?
> or choose the good known 4200se


if i were in your situation, i would try the zuki 4 channel given all the positive experinece and most of whom own the zuki amps now probably had many experience with many other amps over the course of their time.
zuki amp is less expensive and this would be a better value for your money too.


----------



## quickaudi07

GS3 said:


> if i were in your situation, i would try the zuki 4 channel given all the positive experinece and most of whom own the zuki amps now probably had many experience with many other amps over the course of their time.
> zuki amp is less expensive and this would be a better value for your money too.


X2 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vitty

Can't go wrong with a Zuki Eleets 4!


----------



## deeppinkdiver

New 10 channel arrived yesterday! Big sexy... Thanks Patrick for the lightning fast shipping!


----------



## mht_v10

surry for such a newbie  where can I order those amps ? I just got the new fiat 500s , and I guess I can use the 7 ch amp for my rear strutbar 

thanks guys
Tan


----------



## PiastXD

Amplifiers


----------



## quickaudi07

mht_v10 said:


> surry for such a newbie  where can I order those amps ? I just got the new fiat 500s , and I guess I can use the 7 ch amp for my rear strutbar
> 
> thanks guys
> Tan


Welcome to DIY

I would email Patrick if you need any information on his amps.

Mario


----------



## deeppinkdiver

I've gotta say, I have been talking back and forth with Patrick all of this week about what I'm planning on running with this new amp. This guy is BY FAR the best person I have ever dealt with in the industry after buying some thing from them. Super guy, has helped more with ideas then I could have ever expected. He truely loves what he does and it shows.

I highly recommend ZUKI audio based on the customer relations alone.


----------



## Skierman

deeppinkdiver said:


> I've gotta say, I have been talking back and forth with Patrick all of this week about what I'm planning on running with this new amp. This guy is BY FAR the best person I have ever dealt with in the industry after buying some thing from them. Super guy, has helped more with ideas then I could have ever expected. He truely loves what he does and it shows.
> 
> I highly recommend ZUKI audio based on the customer relations alone.


Agree! I don't know how he has time for it, but he was very responsive to emails and not just a few words. He went into length about many things and gave me some good ideas.


----------



## Skierman

The lighting is poor but below that peice of wood is the amp. Hopefully will be done tonight.


----------



## Boostedrex

I'm very happy to hear that so many of you have put your faith in Zuki Audio and have seen just how good both the products and the customer service are. If anyone ever has any questions you can always email Patrick or get a hold of me via PM on here. This is before, during, or after a sale. I speak for Patrick as well as myself when I say that we want you to enjoy every minute of your listening with any amps or subs you purchase from Zuki and we'll do whatever we can to help with that.

Zach


----------



## subwoofery

Boostedrex said:


> I'm very happy to hear that so many of you have put your faith in Zuki Audio and have seen just how good both the products and the customer service are. If anyone ever has any questions you can always email Patrick or get a hold of me via PM on here. This is before, during, or after a sale. I speak for Patrick as well as myself when I say that we want you to enjoy every minute of your listening with any amps or subs you purchase from Zuki and we'll do whatever we can to help with that.
> 
> Zach


Wondering if he can do a "cheap" custom 4 channels that has no Xover and that puts out 3 watts instead of 5... while leaving the same power supply as the bigger 5 watts 4 channels? 

Could you please ask him and PM me back for the cost of 1?

Thanks, 
Kelvin


----------



## 2167

BeatsDownLow said:


> I think a 10ch might possibly be calling my name


Ditto


----------



## fish

Skierman said:


> Agree! I don't know how he has time for it, but he was very responsive to emails and not just a few words. He went into length about many things and gave me some good ideas.


I don't think the guy ever sleeps!  Regardless of what time I've ever emailed him he's right back at me within minutes... good stuff.


----------



## sniper5431

I think he is just a night owl. I seem to get most of my quick responses from him very late at night. FYI the guy is trully more of a Home audio guy than a Csr audio. He is very enjoyable to comunicate with. Before I bought my first couple of Zukis, he and I talked for weeks on different ideas. Appeared he was not even interested in selling an amp to me until he got to know me


----------



## PiastXD

i agree....got much mails from him the last days.
now i think to stop to buy a complete arc se setup and try a complete Zuki Setup for SQ competition


----------



## deeppinkdiver

sniper5431 said:


> Appeared he was not even interested in selling an amp to me until he got to know me



I feel like that as well, I got the vibe he didnt want his amps in the hands of some careless kid or bass head that would cause nuclear melt down at .25 ohms. Ha, he actually refered in our emails to the none SPL use of his amps..lol

Can't blame him, id rather have it that way too!


----------



## deeppinkdiver

PiastXD said:


> i agree....got much mails from him the last days.
> now i think to stop to buy a complete arc se setup and try a complete Zuki Setup for SQ competition


I dont think you will regret that decision!


----------



## quickaudi07

I love Zuki amps. I had a chance to buy Arc amps for dirt cheap.. but I went with Zuki. 
Im very happy with the decision I went with. 
I also think Patrick is on some 5 hour boost energy level lol.... 
Get your hands on the introductory price amps !!!! 

Sent from Verizon Thunderbolt


----------



## Vitty

subwoofery said:


> Wondering if he can do a "cheap" custom 4 channels that has no Xover and that puts out 3 watts instead of 5... while leaving the same power supply as the bigger 5 watts 4 channels?
> 
> Could you please ask him and PM me back for the cost of 1?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kelvin


I've got to imagine this is going to cost well over double what a normal Eleets 4 cost. He would have to design a new circuit board, send the plans out and have one made, etc. Cost would start to add up very quickly. Why not go with the standard Eleets 4 with the crossover set to bypass?


----------



## quickaudi07

X2 wouldn't that be the same ? I'm using mine set as full range with out any cross overs for the time being. And it sounds great, once my project is completed - cross over will be set to 80hz....

BTW good point Vitty 

Sent from Verizon Thunderbolt


----------



## subwoofery

Vitty said:


> I've got to imagine this is going to cost well over double what a normal Eleets 4 cost. He would have to design a new circuit board, send the plans out and have one made, etc. Cost would start to add up very quickly. Why not go with the standard Eleets 4 with the crossover set to bypass?


Who knows, maybe he has one proto done already (3 watts x 4). Would just require some Xover removal I guess. Never hurt to ask  
Since he's already done a few 3 watts x 6 amps... 

Kelvin


----------



## 2wheelie

Are the 5W mono channels on the Eleets 10 6ohm stable?


----------



## subwoofery

2wheelie said:


> Are the 5W mono channels on the Eleets 10 6ohm stable?


If they are 4 ohm stable, then I'm sure they are 6 ohm stable too... 

Kelvin


----------



## 2wheelie

Thanks. Hadn't read that they were 4ohm stable.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

2wheelie said:


> Thanks. Hadn't read that they were 4ohm stable.


I would say we should hear what Boostedrex has to say on the mono channels of the 10 channel. I know in my talks with Patrick it has been mentioned to run them at 4 ohms, I don't need to run them lower than that.

We all know it is less demanding to drive our mids and highs so long as we don't get crazy with the gains I'm sure we can run a couple mids per channel. 

Zach, can you chime in on this?


----------



## 2wheelie

Well, I confirmed with Patric that the 10ch is 3w x 8 and 5w x 2. All channels are 4ohm stable and the two 5w sections cannot be bridged. 

Anyone think 10 zuki watts on a idq12v.3 IB is too much?


----------



## sniper5431

2wheelie said:


> Well, I confirmed with Patric that the 10ch is 3w x 8 and 5w x 2. All channels are 4ohm stable and the two 5w sections cannot be bridged.
> 
> Anyone think 10 zuki watts on a idq12v.3 IB is too much?


Sure its not just 5 watts? If so your fine. 10 would be fine as well as long as you dont hammer it all day.  IDQ's really sound nice sealed IMO.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

2wheelie said:


> Well, I confirmed with Patric that the 10ch is 3w x 8 and 5w x 2. All channels are 4ohm stable and the two 5w sections cannot be bridged.
> 
> Anyone think 10 zuki watts on a idq12v.3 IB is too much?


If you run sealed and don't go crazy on the gains I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Vitty

10 zuki watts can easily demolish an IDQ if you aren't careful with it. If you leave the gains very low and don't blast the tunes at extremely high volumes it will push that IDQ to perfection! 

I believe you will be running at 5 watts though since they can't be bridged. 5 watts will be safe, but there is still enough reserve juice in that amp to kill the IDQ with ease. So long as you know what you are doing you are fine and the sub will sing.


----------



## 2wheelie

5w/8ohms or 10w/4ohms. I haven't bought the subs yet, so I can have it either way. There are two 5w channels.


----------



## Vitty

Ahh didn't see the 5 watts was at 8 ohms. 10 watts at 4 ohms will push that IDQ very well. As I said though, be smart about it or that Zuki will crush that thing.


----------



## subwoofery

2wheelie said:


> 5w/8ohms or 10w/4ohms. I haven't bought the subs yet, so I can have it either way. There are two 5w channels.


Doesn't quite work like that with Zuki, it doesn't make 10W @ 4 ohm... Not sure but it might be closer to 5-6W 
The way it has been designed, it doesn't double it's power like other amps in lower loads... 

Kelvin


----------



## 2wheelie

That is what's listed on the zuki website. The 5w channels are the small mono amps.


----------



## sniper5431

I run my Morel Supremos Mid 6.5's off of version 2 5 watt channel on my doors not sealed. With that in mind, the IDQ will work fine.


----------



## Skierman




----------



## GS3

Skierman said:


>


very nice.

that is one massive amp.


----------



## quickaudi07

That looks bad ass man, Nice clean look!!!!

How in the world are you going to set your settings? If you cant see anything,, just wondering


----------



## Skierman

quickaudi07 said:


> That looks bad ass man, Nice clean look!!!!
> 
> How in the world are you going to set your settings? If you cant see anything,, just wondering


The amplifier came with a wonderful diagram. The diagram is clear enough that I can read the settings from the diagram so any adjustments I need to make now, I can do by feel. I have no need to constantly adjust. Once everything was around where it needed to be, it's where it needs to be, done.


----------



## quickaudi07

Skierman said:


> The amplifier came with a wonderful diagram. The diagram is clear enough that I can read the settings from the diagram so any adjustments I need to make now, I can do by feel. I have no need to constantly adjust. Once everything was around where it needed to be, it's where it needs to be, done.


Good to hear, I'm glad you are very happy with the little baby amp!

Now since you have it hooked up and all ready to go, how does it sound?
My friend needs to scratch his money together and he is plan on getting the 7ch amp  for his truck and and mount it on the back wall, just like you did. 

What i love about that amp, even though its so long and looks so sexy, but at the same time, its a low profile.

Who would really know that this is one long ass amp!!!!

Great install...
Mario


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Looking good skierman! Im waiting to see what your doing in front of the amp. It looks like you have plenty of room for subs still..


----------



## vapor77

Reviving this thread, I missed out on Vitty's recent sale and am now very intrigued by Zuki's. Expecially this 10 channel. Wow!


----------



## quickaudi07

Yea Vitty has some hard time with $ so he had to let them go.

They are great amps, I love my 2 Zukis......

And trust me, the support on the amps is there, Patrick and Booster... don't know the exact name of the guy, but they will be your best support and help if it comes to Zuki Audio.
And me if you have any questions


----------



## ANT

Interesting amps and marketing approach for sure.
I offered Zuki free ad space a while ago and he never replied.
Business must be good!

ANT


----------



## vapor77

quickaudi07 said:


> Yea Vitty has some hard time with $ so he had to let them go.
> 
> They are great amps, I love my 2 Zukis......
> 
> And trust me, the support on the amps is there, Patrick and Booster... don't know the exact name of the guy, but they will be your best support and help if it comes to Zuki Audio.
> And me if you have any questions


Good to know, Thanks. I posted a WTB thread and am also talking to Patrick about the Big 10. Its the watts per channel of clean power that has me very interested. And I like the Oldschool Clean look too.


----------



## quickaudi07

vapor77 said:


> Good to know, Thanks. I posted a WTB thread and am also talking to Patrick about the Big 10. Its the watts per channel of clean power that has me very interested. And I like the Oldschool Clean look too.


Cool Cool, you will be very impressed with the designed of the amp and how the amps looks and preforms over all.

Patrick is a great guy, he helped me out a lot with questions and conversations over email. He is not a sales car person but for sure a GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE PROVIDER. I have no regrets of buying amps from Zuki Audio...


----------



## underdog

Wow!
Truely impressive
My 32"L x 2"H x 7.5"D Zapco's now feel inferior

I think i have room for a 10 channel


----------



## Dzaazter

Just receieved the amps from Vitty and I am excited to do my install. Underdog, the 6 channel zapco we talked about is about 32" in length too. Haha. It's a beast in it's own right.


----------



## Boostedrex

DIYMA said:


> Interesting amps and marketing approach for sure.
> I offered Zuki free ad space a while ago and he never replied.
> Business must be good!
> 
> ANT


Zuki Audio actually doesn't want to grow really big. We like being a smaller/boutique manufacturer. I will ask Patrick if he got your email Ant. You can always feel free to contact me in regards to Zuki in the future as well.

Zach


----------



## Coppertone

Sorry to be such a noob with this question. You are saying that this amp will power a five way sound system including a powerful subwoofer?


----------



## Vitty

Coppertone said:


> Sorry to be such a noob with this question. You are saying that this amp will power a five way sound system including a powerful subwoofer?


If you are talking about the 7 channel? The 7 channel has 6 very beefy channels for regular speakers and then has 1 mono channel for a woofer. I easily drove 2 Morel Ultimo 12's off the mono channel. It is a beast!


----------



## quickaudi07

Vitty said:


> If you are talking about the 7 channel? The 7 channel has 6 very beefy channels for regular speakers and then has 1 mono channel for a woofer. I easily drove 2 Morel Ultimo 12's off the mono channel. It is a beast!


And now, I have one of your Ultimo's and the amp does a great job. It also looks very slick doing it


----------



## quickaudi07

This amp has no problem powering any sub, anyone that bought a Zuki audio amp I'm sure they enjoy it as much as me, and Vitty do.


----------



## PiastXD

hey all, have some questions 

1. can i bridge the zuki amps?
2. is the 4ch 4ohm stable in bridged mode?
3. can i run all channels bp?

thx


----------



## Vitty

PiastXD said:


> hey all, have some questions
> 
> 1. can i bridge the zuki amps?
> 2. is the 4ch 4ohm stable in bridged mode?
> 3. can i run all channels bp?
> 
> thx


1. Yes
2. 4 channel is stable down to 4 ohms bridged, yes
3. yes (channels 1 & 2 have their own controls as a pair, and 3 & 4 have their own controls as a pair)


----------



## mdcruz88

+ 1 for some great amps.

TONS of clean clean power. Using a 4 channel ver 2.0 on some XR Duos and they sound amaze pants.


----------



## quickaudi07

mdcruz88 said:


> + 1 for some great amps.
> 
> TONS of clean clean power. Using a 4 channel ver 2.0 on some XR Duos and they sound amaze pants.


I'm glad you like the amps.. So far I had them for about 5 month's and they being used everyday since its my daily driver. So far never had a problem!!!


----------



## Dzaazter

I'm the guy who purchased Vitty's amps. Ready to install in a week or so. Can't wait. Been working with Patrick too and I got some of his Line Drivers. Almost went all Zuki'ed out and bought his subs too.


----------



## Vitty

And now I have 2 Eleets 4 v2's again LOL I was running Sinfoni amps in between and they just couldn't quite match the Zuki's.


----------



## Boostedrex

Dzaazter said:


> I'm the guy who purchased Vitty's amps. Ready to install in a week or so. Can't wait. Been working with Patrick too and I got some of his Line Drivers. Almost went all Zuki'ed out and bought his subs too.


The Zuki subs really are a nice "hidden gem" of sorts. For pure SQ/critical listening they are an absolute steal! They come from a very reputable build house and are spec'd out exactcly to what Patrick wants. I've heard them in a couple of different installs and was very impressed.

I do need to get a hold of one of the new line drivers and play with it. I'm quite sure that it will be another excellent piece of gear just like the amps and subs are.


----------



## Dzaazter

Wow Vitty, didn't take long for you to go back to the Eleet. Makes me feel bad for the deal I got, hope you didn't have to buy brand new ones!

If it wasn't for the shipping to Hawaii, I would've been all over the subs. Patrick did mention what build house they come from and how little power it needs. Somewhere down the line I will end purchasing some of those subs for sure. Maybe for the girlfriends car. Gives me an excuse to get them without expalining myself.


----------



## Vitty

haha nope it didn't take me long at all. I missed them and they truly can't be beat for their price or even double their price.

Has anyone scored the Eleets Custom yet??? Huge amps with some HUUUUUUGE power on tap. No crossovers or any adjustments on them other than pure gain. I can only imagine.


----------



## subwoofery

Vitty said:


> And now I have 2 Eleets 4 v2's again LOL I was running Sinfoni amps in between and they *just couldn't quite match the Zuki's.*


Output wise? Or was it something else? 

Kelvin


----------



## Vitty

I had the 100.2spx from Sinfoni. Rated at a conservative 125w x 2 @ 4 ohms.

I had previously ran the Zuki Eleets v2 4 channel. The Zuki I felt had much more output power per channel. My speakers were a lot more alive off the Zuki than the Sinfoni. Sound wise I give the edge to the Zuki again, especially in the midrange department and low end. Midbass response on the Zuki was a lot more crisp and focused. I also thought the sound was a bit more snappy and quick on the Zuki. The Sinfoni did have a very slight edge in the very high regions with perhaps a bit more detail in the very high end. I really had to strain to hear that difference though. Coming in with 2 less channels and costing 2 times the price of a Zuki Eleets 4, the Sinfoni just couldn't hang and was quickly replaced.


----------



## subwoofery

Vitty said:


> I had the *100.2spx* from Sinfoni. Rated at a conservative 125w x 2 @ 4 ohms.
> 
> I had previously ran the Zuki Eleets v2 4 channel. The Zuki I felt had much more output power per channel. My speakers were a lot more alive off the Zuki than the Sinfoni. Sound wise I give the edge to the Zuki again, especially in the midrange department and low end. Midbass response on the Zuki's was a lot more crisp and focused. I also thought the sound was a bit more snappy and quick on the Zuki. The Sinfoni did have a very slight edge in the very high regions with perhaps a bit more detail in the very high end. I really had to strain to hear that difference though. Coming in with 2 less channels and costing 2 times the price of a Zuki Eleets 4, the Sinfoni just couldn't hang and was quickly replaced.


Interesting... Against a 100.2SPX too  

Now you really got me interested in the Zukis 

Kelvin


----------



## Boostedrex

subwoofery said:


> Interesting... Against a 100.2SPX too
> 
> Now you really got me interested in the Zukis
> 
> Kelvin


I'll be looking forward to hearing from you soon Kelvin.


----------



## Schizm

Lol I smell an eeevil plot from Rex here...


----------



## Boostedrex

Nah, not evil. Just want to help people out whenever I can if they're interested in Zuki Audio. I'd put the Zuki ELEETS series amps up against anything on the market with total faith. And if you actually look at dollar for dollar value it becomes crystal clear. The only valid complaint I can think of about Zuki amps is that they are not compact in size. If you can physically fit them, you can't beat them.


----------



## Schizm

The arc amps I'm going to use aren't very dainty either. Space Hogs! Though I have a great spot I can stack 3 easily and have a fan blow over them.


----------



## Boostedrex

Schizm said:


> The arc amps I'm going to use aren't very dainty either. Space Hogs! Though I have a great spot I can stack 3 easily and have a fan blow over them.


Arc makes a very solid product as well. Fred is a friend of mine and I never hesitate to recommend those amps when people ask me about them. 

I fully believe that there is room for lots of companies to succeed in this market. No reason not to support each other via word of mouth. Besides, not everybody is after the same sound. Just my take on things.


----------



## jimmyjames16

Boostedrex said:


> Nah, not evil. Just want to help people out whenever I can if they're interested in Zuki Audio. I'd put the Zuki ELEETS series amps up against anything on the market with total faith. And if you actually look at dollar for dollar value it becomes crystal clear. The only valid complaint I can think of about Zuki amps is that they are not compact in size. If you can physically fit them, you can't beat them.


Any chance the Zuki amps will ever/eventually become more compact?


----------



## Vitty

cedoman said:


> Any chance the Zuki amps will ever/eventually become more compact?


It is my experience that the more compact an amp gets the more sacrifices that are made which affect performance. I've heard many decent sounding small footprint amps, but no great sounding ones. 

I do wish he would build an 8 channel eleets which was essentially 2 eleets 4 stacked on top of each other


----------



## Vitty

Got a couple of the Zuki Line Drivers on order to try


----------



## quickaudi07

Schizm said:


> The arc amps I'm going to use aren't very dainty either. Space Hogs! Though I have a great spot I can stack 3 easily and have a fan blow over them.


You don't need any fans for Zuki amps! I truly beat the living ****!!! out of them when I drive by my self either from work or to school... I listen to some rap-hip hop, and 99% of the time is Euro Dance/ Trance/ Hard Style, Progressive and clubland music as you could see... On a hot and humid day in IL, Zuki amps had no problem pushing my system.

4ch amp was worm because it was hot outside and my car is black, but I wont lie it was worm but not hot that you couldn't touch it!.
Mono block, that thing is a beast!!! I was waiting on a sub replacement, and I let my friend use my amp!! well stupid me,, I said give a try, but make sure you wire your subs at 2 or 4 ohms only!!!

hahahah blew his kicker L7 subs 12" and if you think about it, that's 1500 w rms @ 4ohms!!!!!

I have no regret of buying these amps! even though they take some space in my trunk, but I really enjoy them..


Anyway.... Zuki all the way,, I just love people expression when you say Zuki Audio!


----------



## quickaudi07

Vitty said:


> It is my experience that the more compact an amp gets the more sacrifices that are made which affect performance. I've heard many decent sounding small footprint amps, but no great sounding ones.
> 
> I do wish he would build an 8 channel eleets which was essentially 2 eleets 4 stacked on top of each other


That would be bad ass Vitty, and since you going fully Active! that would be huge!

I say just get some damn adapters and screw them together  

so to that ^^^ suck it up princess!~


BTW what kind of drivers did you get from Patrick?


----------



## Dzaazter

quickaudi07 said:


> That would be bad ass Vitty, and since you going fully Active! that would be huge!
> 
> I say just get some damn adapters and screw them together
> 
> so to that ^^^ suck it up princess!~
> 
> 
> BTW what kind of drivers did you get from Patrick?


The line drivers on the Zuki webpage, under misc section. I believe I was the first to get them before he posted them up...sadly, never installed yet. Getting around to it.


----------



## Vitty

Haha hurry up Daryl or I will beat you to it!


----------



## Dzaazter

I do have a week off coming up. I'll be sure to do it then. Everything just sitting in my closet. Will start a build log with pics. You probably will beat me.


----------



## quickaudi07

Keep us updated Vitty, it looks like Zuki Audio goodies are moving along for Patrick.


----------



## quickaudi07

Dzaazter said:


> I do have a week off coming up. I'll be sure to do it then. Everything just sitting in my closet. Will start a build log with pics. You probably will beat me.





It looks like I have beat you guys both!!!!

hahah


----------



## Schizm

quickaudi07 said:


> You don't need any fans for Zuki amps! I truly beat the living ****!!! out of them when I drive by my self either from work or to school... I listen to some rap-hip hop, and 99% of the time is Euro Dance/ Trance/ Hard Style, Progressive and clubland music as you could see... On a hot and humid day in IL, Zuki amps had no problem pushing my system.
> 
> 4ch amp was worm because it was hot outside and my car is black, but I wont lie it was worm !


My amps probably won't need a fan most of the time but they'll be stacked with only an inch to 1.5" between them if I stack em all in the same spot. They will be in a mostly spacious area but I store other stuff under there too like a slow cooker and rice cooker and other junk AND my bunk heater, 1500w inverter, and ac ducting is under there. Guess I should just toss in a remote thermometer and a switch to a fan lol.


----------



## quickaudi07

Schizm said:


> My amps probably won't need a fan most of the time but they'll be stacked with only an inch to 1.5" between them if I stack em all in the same spot. They will be in a mostly spacious area but I store other stuff under there too like a slow cooker and rice cooker and other junk AND my bunk heater, 1500w inverter, and ac ducting is under there. Guess I should just toss in a remote thermometer and a switch to a fan lol.


You are nuts!,,,,

Whats for Dinner?


----------



## Schizm

Nah. Just trying not to get even fatter out here on the road! Sittin driving 8-11 hours a day doesn't tend to help keep a lazy ass like me fit!

Not much ya can't cook with those two items. Gonna get an electric skillet sometime lol. 

But yeah I have a 12v fridge too. And I just bought a cheap 32" LCD tv to replace my 22"er. I'm still mulling over getting a 42-50" and putting in on my back wall but I'd have to find a light but comfy chair that folded up nicely when not in use....and creating a good mount without putting holes in places might be a pain.


----------



## quickaudi07

Schizm said:


> Nah. Just trying not to get even fatter out here on the road! Sittin driving 8-11 hours a day doesn't tend to help keep a lazy ass like me fit!
> 
> Not much ya can't cook with those two items. Gonna get an electric skillet sometime lol.
> 
> But yeah I have a 12v fridge too. And I just bought a cheap 32" LCD tv to replace my 22"er. I'm still mulling over getting a 42-50" and putting in on my back wall but I'd have to find a light but comfy chair that folded up nicely when not in use....and creating a good mount without putting holes in places might be a pain.


AHHHH 
That explains,  

Well Good Luck with the install, we all hope to hear from you soon and impression of Zuki's


----------



## Boostedrex

cedoman said:


> Any chance the Zuki amps will ever/eventually become more compact?


It's something that is being talked about, but I don't think it's likely. If a small footprint amp is made, it won't be in the ELEETS family.


----------



## Dzaazter

I think Patrick was telling me he could shrink down the Giant eleet 4 from 50" to 36" or something like that, but that would be at the sacrifice of taking out the cooling fans.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

The big 4 is 36" and the big 2 will be 18".. confirmed.


----------



## Vitty

deeppinkdiver said:


> The big 4 is 36" and the big 2 will be 18".. confirmed.


What are you referring to?


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Vitty said:


> What are you referring to?


I was talking about the new eleets amps. Dzaazter thought patrick had mentioned making the eleets 4 smaller. He did. the 2 channel is 18" and the 4 channel is 36"


----------



## Vitty

deeppinkdiver said:


> I was talking about the new eleets amps. Dzaazter thought patrick had mentioned making the eleets 4 smaller. He did. the 2 channel is 18" and the 4 channel is 36"


Are you talking the custom eleets?


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Vitty said:


> Are you talking the custom eleets?



yessir..


----------



## Dzaazter

can you imagine 10 zuki watts...whats that...350-400 reall world watts? insane...i want one.


----------



## Dzaazter

I see deeppinkdiver is had the 10 channel? That's crazy! How you liking that amp?


----------



## GS3

deeppinkdiver said:


> The big 4 is 36" and the big 2 will be 18".. confirmed.


Is this new? I was told its 50" long for the 4 channel & 25" for the 2 channel.


----------



## Dzaazter

Nope just updated. These are the same custom ones on his website. The Giant 2 is 10 watts x 2...idk about cost, you have to contact him but I believe it was $530 or something plus shipping. The giant 4 is 10 watts x 4...price on website. He told me the Giant 4 was originally 50" long with the fans he planned to put in. Fans were too noisy so without the fans he can get the length down to 36", which really reduces the size of the amp.


----------



## MaxPowers

I cant imagine fans that require 14" inches? If he can make them smaller though thats great. I got a custom 3w x4 + 5w x4 amp coming thats gonna be 35 inches or less, he says a few more days. Cant wait for it to get here, got alot of work to do.


----------



## Dzaazter

How much did that run you?


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Dzaazter said:


> I see deeppinkdiver is had the 10 channel? That's crazy! How you liking that amp?




Yeah I do have the Zuki Eleets Custom 10 channel. Its an amazing piece of equipment. It isn't exactly in its permanent home in my truck yet. Initial Bench test was simply amazing. My moch up comp set and sub had never sounded so good. 

Amp rack was built and ripped back out because my original sub enclosure plan was scrapped. 10 8" subs in a crew cab without moving any OEM parts to make them fit is NOT going as planned.

Still involved in it....


----------



## Dzaazter

What were the bench test results? If I had room for that amp, I probably would've tried it.


----------



## quickaudi07

No way!!!!! Im glad ZUKI is working on a smaller amp solution  i might consider something new if the wife will let me . 

Weekend was ****ty for me! Worked on my car over the weekend 
Damn Audi!
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Dzaazter said:


> What were the bench test results? If I had room for that amp, I probably would've tried it.



No hard current #s to share. What i was doing was trying to determine if I was going to go with the ms-8 or not. 

I had made a set up on my bench for the amp to run through one of my CDT component sets, (HD642ST) 3 way and just a couple JL 10W3V2's I had laying in the garage. This gave me a chance to play with the super flexible cross over's and deside if i was going to need the ms-8.

Honestly not an in car set up but it sounded amazing and really showed what this amp was capable of. Ive never been more impressed!These things have huge amounts of power output with gains down and more on tap.. Honestly.. I can only hope to get the same results in car. 

Zuki for all my cars...lol

Maybe sell all these old school goodies and by stock in Patrick, 4 channels at a time. Seriously, anyone need some good old amps..


----------



## Vitty

My line drivers are on their way to me. I will post up some thoughts once I get them installed.


----------



## Vitty

Initial impressions of the line driver:

- Very solid build quality
- Very flexible with options for both balanced/unbalanced outputs, ground isolation, high/low level inputs, 2 or 4 channel operation
- Great instructions that come on a laminated card-stock so you don't wreck it during install. This is an awesome idea.


I have great expectations of this unit to allow me to run my gains at near zero levels for the ultimate in SQ and low noise floor. I have no doubts it will deliver and look forward to installing it soon!


----------



## Dzaazter

Hey, I never got those laminated instructions! Lol! I got the first run edition. Can wait to hear your impressions of it. A week to go before I can tear apart my car.


----------



## MaxPowers

8 channels of awesomeness. 3wx4 + 5wx4. Shipped today so next week is gonna be a good week.


----------



## Dzaazter

You won't be disappointed that's for sure. I haven't installed my eleet 4's yet, but every time I go make a mock up, I forget how heavy they are. Quality product!


----------



## Vitty

Siiiiick dude


----------



## Dzaazter

I keep looking at your amp, damn, it's pretty sexy. Haha


----------



## azngotskills

MaxPowers said:


> 8 channels of awesomeness. 3wx4 + 5wx4. Shipped today so next week is gonna be a good week.


I have a question, what is the point of running such as large amp but still have to provide two power/ground connections? I see more install flexibility with two smaller amps. Is it for the "wow/cool" factor?


----------



## MaxPowers

I want to put this into the floor of my Mini, and I have 36 inches to fit it. Two amps would have been more, but Patrick was able to make this 35 inches for my install, so really it works for me where 2 amps wouldnt. Had I the space to fit two I would have. I do like all in one amps though, I think they make the install look cleaner.


----------



## Boostedrex

MaxPowers, that 8 channel turned out really nice! I do love the look of a long ELEETS heatsink. Just takes me back to the "good old days" of car audio in the mid 90's. Simple, understated, and clean.


----------



## Mr. Randy

Patiently waiting for the Custom Zuki amp using High End Parts... =) Hopefully its not too long.


----------



## Coppertone

Have mine ordered also waiting patiently. Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## deeppinkdiver




----------



## deeppinkdiver




----------



## Coppertone

NICE.....


----------



## deeppinkdiver

deeppinkdiver said:


>


Machined from Stainless, surface ground to exact height, lapped for finish I wanted and even custom modified and ground 8-32 cap screws glued in place. Didnt want to poke holes in my beauty, this badge will sit in place of the original Zuki logo sent on the amplifier.
Some heat resistant 3M double sided adhesive should do the trick! 

The actual marking I did with a Laser Etch machine. I have video of the print in action.

I like it.. Cant wait to stick it on, ill post pics. Should be sick!


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Coppertone said:


> NICE.....


Thank you sir.. Patrick likes them too


----------



## quickaudi07

deeppinkdiver said:


> Finally finished my CUSTOM badges for my Zuki 10 channel and an extra for the next one![/QUOTE]
> 
> I want one lol !!!


----------



## PiastXD

hey all,
anyone tested the SPL Extreme Mono? 
perhaps in comparison to a Zapco c2k 9.0?

any test results?

thanks


----------



## Boostedrex

PiastXD said:


> hey all,
> anyone tested the SPL Extreme Mono?
> perhaps in comparison to a Zapco c2k 9.0?
> 
> any test results?
> 
> thanks


The Extreme Mono doesn't compare well with the c2k 9.0. It would take at least 2 c2k 9.0's to come close to what the Extreme Mono is capable of. But 3 of the 9.0's would probably be more accurate. One thing to note, if you plan to use an Extreme Mono and push it hard you WILL HAVE to upgrade your electrical system. This amp will pull a LOT of current if you push it.


----------



## PiastXD

nice, thanks 
ok, i need an amp for my custom 18" PSI (dual 1,4), using AGM batteries this time, Hollywood energetic and Hawker HX400.

but seems, they are monsters  perhaps i should try a smaller one in the future, and not the big one 

any test results? where can i read them?


----------



## Boostedrex

PM'd.


----------



## Dzaazter

Can we order those zuki plates from you? I want one too, but mines not custom.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Dzaazter said:


> Can we order those zuki plates from you? I want one too, but mines not custom.



I'm not sure, I would certainly have to put a price on them. I would have to talk to Patrick before attempting to do such a thing. I personally feel like that's some where I would not want to go, as far as making anything with his name on it for others/profit. Maybe if we left off the 'By Zuki Audio' I would feel better about it then, for sure going to have Patricks .02 cents before doing anything.. I even asked if he would mind I use the same font as him before I made them. If I get the chance to ill see about making several more. As far as the markings I can write [ burn ] what ever I want on them, in several diffrent fonts.

PM me


----------



## Vitty

Got my 2 Zuki line drivers installed and configured. Very worthwhile addition to my install in my opinion. I never thought I would benefit from a line driver as I have all aftermarket stuff, but boy was I wrong. I now have absolutely ZERO noise in my system and I am running gains on my Eleets at MINIMUM! Talk about ultimate SQ! The sound I am producing is amazing.


----------



## quickaudi07

Vitty, I'm glad you like the sound that you are getting from the LineDrives,,, 

I think the AD's were not what you were looking for, Hertz and Zuki system made everything shine again 

I think I need to talk to Patrck...

Have you all noticed something, How Zuki Audio wasn't that big on DIY from my understanding, it looks like more and more people are interested in Zuki Audio and Zuki performance...


----------



## quickaudi07

deeppinkdiver said:


> I'm not sure, I would certainly have to put a price on them. I would have to talk to Patrick before attempting to do such a thing. I personally feel like that's some where I would not want to go, as far as making anything with his name on it for others/profit. Maybe if we left off the 'By Zuki Audio' I would feel better about it then, for sure going to have Patricks .02 cents before doing anything.. I even asked if he would mind I use the same font as him before I made them. If I get the chance to ill see about making several more. As far as the markings I can write [ burn ] what ever I want on them, in several diffrent fonts.
> 
> PM me


On a quick note, I will like to get them made as well;

Long story short, I asked Patrick before if he could send me 1 or 2 stickers that are placed on the amps, and he said no, he said do not worry about that, just enjoy your music


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Vitty said:


> Got my 2 Zuki line drivers installed and configured. Very worthwhile addition to my install in my opinion. I never thought I would benefit from a line driver as I have all aftermarket stuff, but boy was I wrong. I now have absolutely ZERO noise in my system and I am running gains on my Eleets at MINIMUM! Talk about ultimate SQ! The sound I am producing is amazing.



That's awesome to Vitty!

So you did notice an audible diffrence, or I guess lack there of! Weird huh.. Its nice when we can hear where we have spent our money isn't it..


----------



## deeppinkdiver

quickaudi07 said:


> On a quick note, I will like to get them made as well;
> 
> Long story short, I asked Patrick before if he could send me 1 or 2 stickers that are placed on the amps, and he said no, he said do not worry about that, just enjoy your music


Him and I had a similar conversation, that's when I said...I got this..

Pm me, looks like you and Dzaaster both are wanting some thing special for your Zuki goodies. Curious what you guys would want..

Ill post pics of it on the amp soon. Been super busy


----------



## Vitty

deeppinkdiver said:


> That's awesome to Vitty!
> 
> So you did notice an audible diffrence, or I guess lack there of! Weird huh.. Its nice when we can hear where we have spent our money isn't it..


I have to spend some more time with them as I just got them dialed in last night. I had the line driver gains too high and it wasn't sounding as good as it should have. Finally got them dialed in last night and WOW! I get a lot more punch now using no gain on the amps at all. That is the sweet spot where THD is at its lowest point, so the amps are just putting out pure sweet music with the least amount of 'coloration' so to speak.


----------



## Dzaazter

Awesome vitty. I'm gonna shoot you over a PM with a few questions about the line drivers since you beat me to installing them. And as far as those zuki plates go, I would take anything you make. Whatever would be easiest for you deeppinkdiver. Maybe something that says Eleet4 or something. I once asked patrick for stickers too, like a small to place on my car or something. I live in Hawaii so there's no one here that carries Zuki's and most people here have never ever heard of Zuki. Patrick always answered my other questions, but never got a reply about stickers. Haha. I find that funny since some of you have asked him about stickers too.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

amps for sale or trade :: 2011-12-03102053.jpg picture by deeppinkdiver - Photobucket


my first idea I didnt care for much..


----------



## Vitty

Patrick is just running behind on production of manuals and stickers and whatnot. He would rather get the hard goods shipped out first as he has a lot of orders people are waiting for. Once he gets caught up and can focus more on the soft goods (manuals, stickers, etc) he will certainly be willing to get some out.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Vitty said:


> Patrick is just running behind on production of manuals and stickers and whatnot. He would rather get the hard goods shipped out first as he has a lot of orders people are waiting for. Once he gets caught up and can focus more on the soft goods (manuals, stickers, etc) he will certainly be willing to get some out.




I 100% would rather have his awesome product with no stickers and manuals than anything else out there. I just thought it was funny a couple of us had asked him about new stickers or logo's. Ib realize what he is up against as far as time lines with his company growth and I hope he continues to stay as busy. Until his name is on the tip of everyones tongue when they speak of quality built new school products that are worth the money. I commend him for his efforts, the man responds 24/7 if you have a question, regardless. 

I can make logo's for my amps and figure out how to use them. Don't need stickers or manuals here..


----------



## quickaudi07

Dzaazter said:


> Awesome vitty. I'm gonna shoot you over a PM with a few questions about the line drivers since you beat me to installing them. And as far as those zuki plates go, I would take anything you make. Whatever would be easiest for you deeppinkdiver. Maybe something that says Eleet4 or something. I once asked patrick for stickers too, like a small to place on my car or something. I live in Hawaii so there's no one here that carries Zuki's and most people here have never ever heard of Zuki. Patrick always answered my other questions, but never got a reply about stickers. Haha. I find that funny since some of you have asked him about stickers too.


I live in IL and no one ever hard of Zuki here either, when they look at my messy trunk, they always ask me what kind of amp it is, so i just simply say zukiaudio.net, ahha

and some people laugh and when they hear it, they are simply amazed!

And regards to stickers, yea Patrick will not go in to a point of a question, he just loves playing with ya and tell you something that you need to know. Not something that you are asking for 

Over all Great Guy!


----------



## quickaudi07

deeppinkdiver said:


> I 100% would rather have his awesome product with no stickers and manuals than anything else out there. I just thought it was funny a couple of us had asked him about new stickers or logo's. Ib realize what he is up against as far as time lines with his company growth and I hope he continues to stay as busy. Until his name is on the tip of everyones tongue when they speak of quality built new school products that are worth the money. I commend him for his efforts, the man responds 24/7 if you have a question, regardless.
> 
> I can make logo's for my amps and figure out how to use them. Don't need stickers or manuals here..



You got that right with the Emails, 

I don't think he ever sleeps.... anytime of the day/night i send him quick email, I get it right back....

This is some hard core dedication to his support....


----------



## Dzaazter

I can attest to his e-mails. And I live in Hawaii, which is 2 hours behind in time from Vegas. Always get a reply within minutes, even if it's a simple question.


----------



## quickaudi07

I had few problems with my Audi, well long story short I got it fixed today by changing some parts, coil pack and some spark plugs, anyway....

I have decided to re-calibrate my ms8, it sounds so much different now with my Zuki amps than before, so much cleaner and crisp, I don't know what i did last time but its the same setup. or maybe i'm just too happy of getting my car fixed and finally play my tunes again


----------



## Dzaazter

I was stereoless for a little bit too. I swear it sounded better after I just hooked everything back up without changing settings. I'm thinking my ears just readjusted to music again.


----------



## Coppertone

Mine just came in on Friday. This will be replacing my two JL HDs just because I only want one amp.


----------



## Dzaazter

which amp did you get? That's a great Christmas present!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coppertone

Zuki Eleet 5 channel, so now I need to sell my other four amps lol.


----------



## quickaudi07

WoW going from JL to Zuki !!!

I'm sure you will be very happy with Zuki Audio amp as any one of us on here is using that name brand name amps.

The only thing that comes in to play is the size of the amp. Other than that, JL doesn't even come close to performance. I had JL before and went to Zuki!!


----------



## ~Spyne~

How 'custom' can Patrick make these amps?
I like the look of the 8ch above (MaxPowers), but would prefer ;
Ch 1-4 = 3w each
Ch 5-6 = 5w each
Ch 7-8 = 5w each (4ohms), bridgeable to a single channel stable at 4ohms

Boosterdrex?


----------



## Boostedrex

~Spyne~ said:


> How 'custom' can Patrick make these amps?
> I like the look of the 8ch above (MaxPowers), but would prefer ;
> Ch 1-4 = 3w each
> Ch 5-6 = 5w each
> Ch 7-8 = 5w each (4ohms), bridgeable to a single channel stable at 4ohms
> 
> Boosterdrex?


PM'd you.


----------



## PiastXD

picked them up this day from the customs, 4ch and custom 2ch for my 3way frontstage!

best wishes from germany and a big thank you to zuki audio, amazing service!!!


----------



## GS3

PiastXD said:


> picked them up this day from the customs, 4ch and custom 2ch for my 3way frontstage!
> 
> best wishes from germany and a big thank you to zuki audio, amazing service!!!


good to see you dive-in to give zuki a try. now hook them up and give us your thoughts please.


----------



## PiastXD

i do, but it will take some weeks, till i can give a feedback about the custom 2 channel!  but they look really amazing and interesting.


----------



## joemk69

Why are these amps rated at 3 or 5 watts and at 8 ohms? What is the real power at 0.5 THD ?


----------



## ~Spyne~

joemk69 said:


> Why are these amps rated at 3 or 5 watts and at 8 ohms? What is the real power at 0.5 THD ?


What is the real power? Enough for SQ purposes.
There was a bench test floating around that had them tested at ~120-150wrms per channel @ 4ohms, from memory.


----------



## joemk69

~Spyne~ said:


> What is the real power? Enough for SQ purposes.
> There was a bench test floating around that had them tested at ~120-150wrms per channel @ 4ohms, from memory.


Oh ok, I just think its stupid that a manufacture would list there specs at 8 ohms with gains at there very minimum :dead_horse:


----------



## JJAZ

joemk69 said:


> Oh ok, I just think its stupid that a manufacture would list there specs at 8 ohms with gains at there very minimum :dead_horse:


I fully agree.. I think it is extremely stupid to not give realistic ratings for the environment in which they are to be used.

Why they are not rated like other amplifiers is a mystery to me, and enough for me to never consider trying them out.


----------



## subwoofery

joemk69 said:


> Oh ok, I just think its stupid that a manufacture would list there specs at 8 ohms with gains at there very minimum :dead_horse:


Let's just say the owner is building an amp that will be used in an SQ install with people not trying to extract the last watt (as written on the manual) out of their amp. Critical listenning with dynamic headroom available is what Zuki is all about (so I've been told )

Kelvin


----------



## Coppertone

So far for my Dodge build the only two items I was sure to pick up were a Zuki Eleet and an Alpine INA W900BT.


----------



## JJAZ

subwoofery said:


> Let's just say the owner is building an amp that will be used in an SQ install with people not trying to extract the last watt (as written on the manual) out of their amp. Critical listenning with dynamic headroom available is what Zuki is all about (so I've been told )
> 
> Kelvin


Well, I for one would like to know that my SQ install have enough power in reserve. That goes both to get headroom for critical listening and when I occasionally just want to crank it up.


----------



## subwoofery

JJAZ said:


> Well, I for one would like to know that my SQ install have enough power in reserve. That goes both to get headroom for critical listening and when I occasionally just want to crank it up.


You can do that without knowing how much your amp puts out. If you're familiar with the track, just listen to those dynamic peaks - do those sound compressed or effortless ; does it sounds clean or distorded. 
I have a test of an amp that does 50 watts RMS and shows 6dB of headroom during a 40ms burst test... 

You can buy an amp that comes with a piece of paper stating that it can put out 193 watts @ 1% distortion however that doesn't tell you @ what frequency - 1kHz maybe? That amp might put out 155 watts @ 1% with an 80Hz tone and close to 93 watts @ 1% with a 20Hz tone. 
^ doesn't make it a bad amp but doesn't make it a great one either... 

I'd rather have an amp that people (opinion I would likely trust) have tried and are satisfied with their amp than buy an amp that puts out 500 watts for 20ms burst and 250 watts when a sustained note is being played. Zuki seems to be a brand that gets some love and that is not due to the strange rating... Am planning to sell my LRx3.1k to try one to be honest. 

Kelvin


----------



## evo9

subwoofery said:


> Let's just say the owner is building an amp that will be used in an SQ install with people not trying to extract the last watt (as written on the manual) out of their amp. Critical listenning with dynamic headroom available is what Zuki is all about (so I've been told )
> 
> Kelvin




So how do they compare to Tru Technology the audiophile dynamic headroom king?




.


----------



## PiastXD

evo9 said:


> So how do they compare to Tru Technology the audiophile dynamic headroom king?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


the dynamic headroom king?!
why are they the "dynamic headroom king"?
any test results for me?


----------



## subwoofery

evo9 said:


> So how do they compare to Tru Technology the audiophile dynamic headroom king?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Dynamic headroom king I don't know coz John Sketoe is now using Mosconi AS 100.4 and states that it has even more headroom than the Super Billet 8 he was using. 

Kelvin


----------



## PiastXD

if the zuki arent better at some bench tests than the mosconi, then i wasted my money.


----------



## subwoofery

PiastXD said:


> if the zuki arent better at some bench tests than the mosconi, then i wasted my money.


One thing you (or anybody else) have to know about the Mosconi is that the freq response isn't flat like most amps. It actually has a bump below about 90Hz. Sounds more powerful this way  
Really, 3 tests from different 3rd parties showed the exact same bump in the freq response... 

Kelvin


----------



## PiastXD

some links? 

i used the mosconi before 
and for bumps like those their is a dsp


----------



## subwoofery

PiastXD said:


> some links?
> 
> i used the mosconi before
> and for bumps like those their is a dsp


PASMAG | PERFORMANCE AUTO AND SOUND - Mosconi AS 200.4 Amplifier Review - Page 2
http://www.bilstereoforum.se/attachment.php?attachmentid=4068&d=1287395036 

Other 2 I paid for it so am not sure I can post it on an open forum but the bump is the same for all models  (except Zero and A Class) 

Kelvin


----------



## PiastXD

thanks!
pm`d


----------



## JJAZ

I don't expect most carfi amps to have any headroom at all, they are often designed with a rail voltage that does not give you any added headroom. This is perfectly fine however, as you can then just regard the RMS power as the max you will get (unless you count a squarewave which will give you 3dB extra output).

Listening to a familiar track is no good at all, at least not to me. I can not borrow all the amps I would like to try and listen to them in a controlled environment setup for and by myself. Thus I have to look at specs and read "trustworthy" reviews.

But having a brand that doesn't give any meaningful specs at all (i.e. 3w, 5w) like the Zuki's is IMNSHO stupidity.

They may very well be good amps, but if they don't want/dare/can/will/whatever give out meaningful and correct specifications, then they do not get a single vote from me.

I have been an electronic/audio-engineer for quite some years and it is not that difficult to bench an amplifiers RMS and/or dynamic power, hell, I could easily do that either at home or at my work (even did it at the university back in 1998 when I bought an Orion HCCA 250 for my girlfriends competition car). So if Zuki is that good, why don't they publish some useful specs?

Regarding Audison LRx, I have never been very fond of them. Audison have made a lot of great amps (the old VR(x) series comes to mind) but they LRx is not worth the Audison brand name.

P.S. An amplifiers output rating should of course be valid in the entire 20-20kHz bandwidth.



subwoofery said:


> You can do that without knowing how much your amp puts out. If you're familiar with the track, just listen to those dynamic peaks - do those sound compressed or effortless ; does it sounds clean or distorded.
> I have a test of an amp that does 50 watts RMS and shows 6dB of headroom during a 40ms burst test...
> 
> You can buy an amp that comes with a piece of paper stating that it can put out 193 watts @ 1% distortion however that doesn't tell you @ what frequency - 1kHz maybe? That amp might put out 155 watts @ 1% with an 80Hz tone and close to 93 watts @ 1% with a 20Hz tone.
> ^ doesn't make it a bad amp but doesn't make it a great one either...
> 
> I'd rather have an amp that people (opinion I would likely trust) have tried and are satisfied with their amp than buy an amp that puts out 500 watts for 20ms burst and 250 watts when a sustained note is being played. Zuki seems to be a brand that gets some love and that is not due to the strange rating... Am planning to sell my LRx3.1k to try one to be honest.
> 
> Kelvin


----------



## PiastXD

nice said 
i believe more to bench tests ans specs then reviews from some people. 
its hard to get enough informations out of some reviews, because people test them in their cars and the install isnt the same than in my car and i dont know how good they worked with their processor and with the mic and some software. many people using something like imprint and that cant give you the perfect result. so the reviews are too subjective than objective. 

but i bought the zuki just because i wanna know what they can give me for that price. and the price isnt that high i think.

best wishes from germany
stefan


----------



## subwoofery

JJAZ said:


> I don't expect most carfi amps to have any headroom at all, they are often designed with a rail voltage that does not give you any added headroom. This is perfectly fine however, as you can then just regard the RMS power as the max you will get (unless you count a squarewave which will give you 3dB extra output). There's 2 kind of engineering and point of view - some that design a power supply that can produce peak power all the time with no headroom and those that design a power supply that can sag without the added distortion giving you more headroom/output for a given time making it sound bigger than it really is from the specs. No one is right or wrong about this.
> 
> Listening to a familiar track is no good at all, at least not to me. I can not borrow all the amps I would like to try and listen to them in a controlled environment setup for and by myself. Thus I have to look at specs and read "trustworthy" reviews. I know money is hard to earn and not everyone can buy something, test it and sell it but it's actually the best thing to do - or at least go to shops to listen to stuffs. Most specs are incomplete as stated earlier ; most don't say @ what freq the amp has been tested and for how long... FYI, there's a test of the Zuki if you search on google telling you how many watts a Zuki Eleets 4 channel really does in the "real world". Easy to find on google.
> 
> But having a brand that doesn't give any meaningful specs at all (i.e. 3w, 5w) like the Zuki's is IMNSHO stupidity. What you call stupidity is what I call GREAT marketing - heck you're still reading about the brand/amps (others do too) even though Zuki won't get a vote from you... I like the no ******** part actually just listen to it and if you like it buy it, if not just move on and look at other brands. It's really that simple.
> 
> They may very well be good amps, but if they don't want/dare/can/will/whatever give out meaningful and correct specifications, then they do not get a single vote from me. I can't help you there...
> 
> I have been an electronic/audio-engineer for quite some years and it is not that difficult to bench an amplifiers RMS and/or dynamic power, hell, I could easily do that either at home or at my work (even did it at the university back in 1998 when I bought an Orion HCCA 250 for my girlfriends competition car). So if Zuki is that good, why don't they publish some useful specs? I'm more of a Marketing person and my explanation is above.
> 
> Regarding Audison LRx, I have never been very fond of them. Audison have made a lot of great amps (the old VR(x) series comes to mind) but they LRx is not worth the Audison brand name. Power density, the LRx3.1 was doing everything I needed it to. At the time, NO OTHER AMP could do the same - especially at the price I bought it new (from a retailer of course).
> 
> P.S. An amplifiers output rating should of course be valid in the entire 20-20kHz bandwidth.


Kelvin


----------



## azngotskills

they have been tested....I will make it easier, here is a review of the older Zuki Eleets 4ch

Zuki Audio Eleets 4-Channel Amp Review

I dont know why you guys are bitching about no specs, this has been how Zuki has introducing his amps for years and I dont see why he would change the way he does this. It is unorthodox, but apparently it works


----------



## drtool

When I was in my teens and early 20's my mind set was (it all about the specs). Then I heard a set amp and horns, bad specs but great sound. Then one hollow state amp sounded better then another ss amp, every thing else the same in the playback system. The winning amp was 85% cheaper and the specs were not as good. All home audio.

I played with 2 Zuki 4 ch. v1's for about 2 weeks I will be buying one the next time I need an amp.


----------



## Boostedrex

All, this is not the thread to complain about Zuki Audio not rating their amps at 4 ohms and .5% THD. There is the "Great Zuki Debate Thread" at this link for that:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...nt-my-car/53634-great-zuki-debate-thread.html

Stefan, I'm glad that your amplifiers arrived safe and sound. Please PM me and let me know what you think of them once you get a chance to get them hooked up and dialed in. Thanks again for your support.


----------



## PiastXD

yes, i will send you a feedback how they sound in a 2way setup and in a few weeks in a 3way setup


----------



## ~Spyne~

hmmmm, sorry for the thread-dig guys.

I recently purchased a custom 8-channel amp from Patrick, with an ELEETS 4 board ("4 x 5wrms") and a smaller 4 x 3wrms board all in the one casing.
The voltage rails on the ELEETS 4 board have been measured both with a probe and o'scope to be 53.8V peak-to-peak.
Do the math, and that works out to about 55wrms for a 4ohm load. Quite a bit less than the 150wrms+ that most everyone seems to think they do. I've contacted Eric (soundbuggy) about the difference and he has given me his opinion and I'm waiting for a reply from Zach/Patrick about it.
I bought the amp intending to replace my LRx5.1k + LRx2.9 combo, so was expecting around 150wrms per channel @ 4ohms. Unfotunately, the actual power output of the amp is significantly less and leaves me with an amp unsuitable to my application (8ohm midbass, 4ohm midrange and tweeters and 4ohm subwoofer). Quite a costly lesson, given shipping the amp back from Australia is not feasible (over $300 to do so).

I just though I'd let people know what output I (well, my local technician) measured, so people might have more of an informed idea of what the ELEETS amps actually do...or at least in this case, the ELEETS 4.

Out of interest, is anyone able to say that the 'new' ELEETS board have some kind of identification on them "Zuki" or "ELEETS", etc?
Mine (both boards in my amp) have none


----------



## quickaudi07

~Spyne~ said:


> hmmmm, sorry for the thread-dig guys.
> 
> I recently purchased a custom 8-channel amp from Patrick, with an ELEETS 4 board ("4 x 5wrms") and a smaller 4 x 3wrms board all in the one casing.
> The voltage rails on the ELEETS 4 board have been measured both with a probe and o'scope to be 53.8V peak-to-peak.
> Do the math, and that works out to about 55wrms for a 4ohm load. Quite a bit less than the 150wrms+ that most everyone seems to think they do. I've contacted Eric (soundbuggy) about the difference and he has given me his opinion and I'm waiting for a reply from Zach/Patrick about it.
> I bought the amp intending to replace my LRx5.1k + LRx2.9 combo, so was expecting around 150wrms per channel @ 4ohms. Unfotunately, the actual power output of the amp is significantly less and leaves me with an amp unsuitable to my application (8ohm midbass, 4ohm midrange and tweeters and 4ohm subwoofer). Quite a costly lesson, given shipping the amp back from Australia is not feasible (over $300 to do so).
> 
> I just though I'd let people know what output I (well, my local technician) measured, so people might have more of an informed idea of what the ELEETS amps actually do...or at least in this case, the ELEETS 4.
> 
> Out of interest, is anyone able to say that the 'new' ELEETS board have some kind of identification on them "Zuki" or "ELEETS", etc?
> Mine (both boards in my amp) have none



I really don't know what to tell you in this department, I have Zuki Eleets 4ch and Mono block, so i cant speak of any custom amps that Patric/Zach make.. I'm sure they will get back to you shortly.


----------



## ~Spyne~

I'm not saying there is anything wrong with the Zukis. The amps are made nicely, with good fittings, and nice subtle heatsink and I've never read a bad word about them (hence why I bought one). I still intend to hook it up and will report back how I feel it 'sounds' (if amplifiers even have a 'sound' to discuss. More likely, whether I feel the power is adequate for my system (SQ competitor, judge and National Manager).
I just thought people may be interested in some real power figures, at least in the case of my amplifier.


----------



## xanderin

¿%pɥʇ ʇɐɥʍ ʇɐ ˙ƃuıɹnsɐǝɯ noʎ ǝɹǝʍ lɐuƃıs bǝɹɟ ʇɐɥʍ ¿pǝɹnsɐǝɯ noʎ ʎɐʍ ǝɥʇ ɟo slıɐʇǝp ǝɥʇ ǝʇɐɹoqɐlǝ sǝsɐǝld noʎ plnoɔ ˙ɹǝʍod ɟo ƃuılqnop uɐɥʇ ǝɹoɯ ʎlǝɹɐq sı ǝɹǝɥ ʇnoqɐ ƃuıʞlɐʇ ǝɹɐ noʎ ʇɐɥʍ ¿ǝɹoɯ ƃuıʇuɐʍ puɐ ʇno ʇı ƃuıxɐɯ ʎllɐɹǝʇıl noʎ ǝɹɐ ¿slǝqıɔǝp ǝɹoɯ pǝǝu noʎ ǝɹǝɥʍ ʇuıod ɐ oʇ dn sɹǝʞɐǝds ɹnoʎ ƃuıuɹnʇ ʎllɐnʇɔɐ noʎ ǝɹɐ ˙˙˙ɐılɐɹʇsnɐ uı ǝɹǝɥʇ ɹǝʌo ɹǝısɐǝ pɐǝɹ oʇ noʎ ɹoɟ sıɥʇ ǝʇoɹʍ ı

˙˙˙ǝɹǝɥ ʇı ǝʌoɯ ll,ı ʇnq pɐǝɹɥʇ ɹǝɥʇo ǝɥʇ uo ɹǝʌo ʇsod lɐuıƃıɹo ɹnoʎ ʇnoqɐ ƃuıʞlɐʇ sɐʍ ı


----------



## ~Spyne~

hahaha, classic. pita to read though!

I woudn't say it's "barely a doubling of power"...I was expecting at least 150wrms from each channel, that's 3x the power output, so theoretically ~4.5dB increase. Not to mention my poor 8ohm midwoofers will only be seeing ~25wrms each with the Zuki.

The amplifier is to be used to power my whole system;
8ohm midwoofers, 4ohm midranges, tweeters and 4ohm subwoofer.
At SQ judging levels, the power from the Zuki is likely plenty for the front stage, and maybe, maybe even for the sub. But driving down the freeway at 100km/h, there's simply no way that sort of power will be enough to overcome road noise and maintain any sembelance of dynamics.

I can't be 100% specific with the measuring methods (because electricity and most things electrical are 'magic' to me), but my technician did show me with both the o'scope and DMM, while the amplifier was on the bench, powered up.
The internal voltage of the output rails was measured to be 53.8V p-p.
With the o'scope, it was loaded to 4ohms, fed a 100Hz sine-wave signal. The o'scope was set to 1V/div on x10 setting and showed approximately 5 divisions, peak to peak. This was with the amplifier gains set to JUST before clipping.


----------



## t3sn4f2

xanderin said:


> ¿%pɥʇ ʇɐɥʍ ʇɐ ˙ƃuıɹnsɐǝɯ noʎ ǝɹǝʍ lɐuƃıs bǝɹɟ ʇɐɥʍ ¿pǝɹnsɐǝɯ noʎ ʎɐʍ ǝɥʇ ɟo slıɐʇǝp ǝɥʇ ǝʇɐɹoqɐlǝ sǝsɐǝld noʎ plnoɔ ˙ɹǝʍod ɟo ƃuılqnop uɐɥʇ ǝɹoɯ ʎlǝɹɐq sı ǝɹǝɥ ʇnoqɐ ƃuıʞlɐʇ ǝɹɐ noʎ ʇɐɥʍ ¿ǝɹoɯ ƃuıʇuɐʍ puɐ ʇno ʇı ƃuıxɐɯ ʎllɐɹǝʇıl noʎ ǝɹɐ ¿slǝqıɔǝp ǝɹoɯ pǝǝu noʎ ǝɹǝɥʍ ʇuıod ɐ oʇ dn sɹǝʞɐǝds ɹnoʎ ƃuıuɹnʇ ʎllɐnʇɔɐ noʎ ǝɹɐ ˙˙˙ɐılɐɹʇsnɐ uı ǝɹǝɥʇ ɹǝʌo ɹǝısɐǝ pɐǝɹ oʇ noʎ ɹoɟ sıɥʇ ǝʇoɹʍ ı
> 
> ˙˙˙ǝɹǝɥ ʇı ǝʌoɯ ll,ı ʇnq pɐǝɹɥʇ ɹǝɥʇo ǝɥʇ uo ɹǝʌo ʇsod lɐuıƃıɹo ɹnoʎ ʇnoqɐ ƃuıʞlɐʇ sɐʍ ı


Amazin how much upside down inverted writing looks like Russian. :laugh:


----------



## xanderin

Just think, every person in Australia has to turn our letters over in their head. That must be tough~

;D


----------



## Sptsmed

I just ordered two eleets 4 channel. I have been kicking around Helix, JL HD's, Zed and Zapco, but decided to pull the the trigger on the Eleets.


----------



## subwoofery

Please make sure to post your impressions  

Kelvin


----------



## quickaudi07

subwoofery said:


> Please make sure to post your impressions
> 
> Kelvin


I love my Zukis! My friend is putting a order for 2 Zuki 4ch and mono block! This will be front stage 3 way. And rear fill as well. 
Its gonna sound crazy!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sptsmed

I will definitely do that, just waiting on ordering the Mosconi 6/8 as everything else is now here and ready to go. If they sound half as good as I think they are going to, I might order a custom 6 channel for my vert and pull out the three amps I have pushing it.


----------



## metanium

I have been auditioning an Eleets 5 Channel Hybrid for a couple of weeks now. It was a direct replacement of a JL HD900/5. By "direct replacement" I mean nothing else in the system changed.

My first impression was that the Zuki simply sounded better. It has the most transparent sound I have ever experienced in an amp. I am able to hear nuances that have simply never heard on recordings before. For example I listened to a recording that has someone whispering in the background of the main vocals. I had never even heard it before, let alone be able to understand every word whispered.

My biggest concern was that the Zuki wouldn't have as much power as I was running w/the HD900/5. I had set the gains on the HD900/5 using JL Audio's recommended DMM-method. I know I was getting a full power based on using that method. I have yet to dial the gains up to anything close to clipping yet. In fact, I have them slightly turned beyond minimum. I may set these to there full potential when I complete the rest of my truck's installation, but then again I may not. I am more than please with the volume of the system. I haven't tried to measure output voltage, but it is definitely able to get louder than the HD900/5. Needless to say I am very happy with this purchase. I'll be listing the HD900/5 in the DIYMA classifieds this weekend.


----------



## quickaudi07

I had JL amps before and they sounded good to me, being a newbee to sound quality stuff. 

The only big advantage that JL HD has over Zuki amps is the size and how compact they are with lots of power. Other than that, Zuki hands Down!


----------



## metanium

quickaudi07 said:


> I had JL amps before and they sounded good to me, being a newbee to sound quality stuff.
> 
> The only big advantage that JL HD has over Zuki amps is the size and how compact they are with lots of power. Other than that, Zuki hands Down!


I agree, and I believe the JL's sound great. I have previously owned the Slash 500/5, 450/4, 500/1, and the more recently the XD700/5. I'm really a pretty big, self-proclaimed JL fan. The Zuki just sounds better than anything I have ever owned. JL definitely wins where size is concerned. I can fit 3 HD's in the footprint of the Zuki.


----------



## subwoofery

quickaudi07 said:


> I love my Zukis! My friend is putting a order for 2 Zuki 4ch and mono block! This will be front stage 3 way. And rear fill as well.
> Its gonna sound crazy!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Ohh man... A 9990HD and a Zuki Class D 5 is gonna be a lot of money :blush: lol 

Kelvin


----------



## quickaudi07

subwoofery said:


> Ohh man... A 9990HD and a Zuki Class D 5 is gonna be a lot of money :blush: lol
> 
> Kelvin


Oh Yes it will be ..............


----------



## cgw

How can I get in touch with Patrick, I can´t get into the the Zuki website?

Thanks


----------



## m0sdef

With all the good things I've read about the zuki's, I'm really tempted to try them out!


----------



## sniper5431

[email protected]


----------



## cgw

Sniper, is that Patrick´s e-mail?

Thanks


----------



## sniper5431

yes it is


----------



## dannyboyy14

~Spyne~ said:


> hmmmm, sorry for the thread-dig guys.
> 
> I recently purchased a custom 8-channel amp from Patrick, with an ELEETS 4 board ("4 x 5wrms") and a smaller 4 x 3wrms board all in the one casing.
> The voltage rails on the ELEETS 4 board have been measured both with a probe and o'scope to be 53.8V peak-to-peak.
> Do the math, and that works out to about 55wrms for a 4ohm load. Quite a bit less than the 150wrms+ that most everyone seems to think they do. I've contacted Eric (soundbuggy) about the difference and he has given me his opinion and I'm waiting for a reply from Zach/Patrick about it.
> I bought the amp intending to replace my LRx5.1k + LRx2.9 combo, so was expecting around 150wrms per channel @ 4ohms. Unfotunately, the actual power output of the amp is significantly less and leaves me with an amp unsuitable to my application (8ohm midbass, 4ohm midrange and tweeters and 4ohm subwoofer). Quite a costly lesson, given shipping the amp back from Australia is not feasible (over $300 to do so).
> 
> I just though I'd let people know what output I (well, my local technician) measured, so people might have more of an informed idea of what the ELEETS amps actually do...or at least in this case, the ELEETS 4.
> 
> Out of interest, is anyone able to say that the 'new' ELEETS board have some kind of identification on them "Zuki" or "ELEETS", etc?
> Mine (both boards in my amp) have none




Hmmm when i did the math i am coming up with 90wrms at full output.

53.8 / 2 = ~27volts peak

27 x .707 = ~19Vrms

19vrms/4 ohms = ~4.75 amps

19vrms x 4.75 amps = ~ 90wrms????

Am i doing something wrong? if I am please correct my math and let me know so i know for next time.


----------



## ~Spyne~

efficiency...being A/B, assume 60% efficiency.


----------



## dannyboyy14

But aren't we talking about the output of the speaker terminal, isn't that where the rail voltage was measured from? i could see talking about efficiency if you wanted to see how much the amp dissipates and outputs all together in term of wattage.

I dont think the rail voltage would change due to efficiency. i think its a constant of the amplifier. But the output current would change due to the impedance of the woofer, use an 8 ohm speak the current is cut in half and so is the wattage.

EDIT! In the review below, the person testing the amp did the math the same way i did to reach the wrms per channel of the amplifier.

http://www.soundbuggy.com/Eric/Car Audio/zuki/eleets_four_channel/index.html


----------



## oca123

So, who calculated power correctly?


----------



## quality_sound

Everyone measured correctly but Spyne then multiplied by .6 when he shouldn't have.


----------



## ~Spyne~

Correct, so ~90wrms per channel (@ 4ohms) on the larger "4 x 5wrms" board in my 8-channel amp.
No idea of actual power output on the smaller "4 x 3wrms" board, as we didn't measure that on the bench.

I still love looking at it, just damn sexy and understated. And with ~90wrms output, adequate for most 4ohm-based speaker set-ups.


----------



## 037981

I have to agree with you there I love my Zuki 2ch custom it is going strong still I will definitely get One again It's not all about the power isn't it ?


----------



## bigabe

I wish there was a Zuki amp like the Zed Leviathan III. Equal (but plentiful) power across all six channels, and good, flexible crossovers for each channel. I'd snap that amp up in a heartbeat.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

You should email Patrick. He can help you and there are offerings comparable all ready! If there isnt somthing to meet your specific needs he will have a plan B. 

He will respond with a quikness as well.


----------



## bigabe

Will do, thanks!


----------



## Victor_inox

Just another retarded thing Zuki does alone with their power rating.
55" amp, no thank you I`d rather buy JL HD, and hide it easily. 
is Zuki guy overcompensating for something?


----------



## subwoofery

Victor_inox said:


> Just another retarded thing Zuki does alone with their power rating.
> 55" amp, no thank you I`d rather buy JL HD, and hide it easily.
> is Zuki guy overcompensating for something?


Truck guys love those kind of amps... 

Kelvin


----------



## Victor_inox

subwoofery said:


> Truck guys love those kind of amps...
> 
> Kelvin


 those who drive super duty to the mall? I see.....


----------



## monkeyboy

My Super Duty isn't a mall crawler... It tows my toys to the dunes.

Behind the rear seat was the best spot in the truck for the amps I wanted to run. They don't overheat, and there was no chance that someone was going to kick them accidentally.

They don't risk getting wet when I get in with muddy boots either.


----------



## Coppertone

My Crew cab Ram also has ample enough space for this type of amp without fear of damage by being placed on the rear wall. My Subaru and VW, not even close...


----------



## bigabe

I'm interested in these amps if they're good. They have a great reputation, and people I trust LOVE them. So, I'm willing to give them a try. I couldn't care less how he rates the amps or how long they are. If they're good amps, they're good amps.


----------



## Victor_inox

there is many good amps without ridiculous size. some guys love fat chicks too... just saying......


----------



## subwoofery

Victor_inox said:


> there is many good amps without ridiculous size. some guys love fat chicks too... just saying......


That's exactly it... Zuki amps *set themselves apart* with their RMS rating and size. Marketing wise, it's a fine move IMO. 

Other good amps are in a pack and you have to really look closely @ their specs to see the difference... 

Kelvin


----------



## MaxPowers

I have a custom zuki 8 channel in my Mini Cooper Coupe. It is hidin. If i can hide it then anyone should be able to. And considering this amp runs 3 way plus center and sub i think its a great deal pricewise and makes for a really clean install.


----------



## MaxPowers

bigabe said:


> I wish there was a Zuki amp like the Zed Leviathan III. Equal (but plentiful) power across all six channels, and good, flexible crossovers for each channel. I'd snap that amp up in a heartbeat.


Crossovers on an amp are overrated.


----------



## Coppertone

MaxPowers said:


> I have a custom zuki 8 channel in my Mini Cooper Coupe. It is hidin. If i can hide it then anyone should be able to. And considering this amp runs 3 way plus center and sub i think its a great deal pricewise and makes for a really clean install.


How long did this take to order and receive, and how long is this amp please ?


----------



## MaxPowers

35 inches. Its 3 watts x4 and 5 wattsx4. Took around two weeks i think. He had an order ahead of mine.


----------



## Coppertone

35"s isn't that bad, and two weeks for a custom amp is great...


----------



## bigabe

MaxPowers said:


> Crossovers on an amp are overrated.


If I can get an amp that has all the processing I need in one chassis, I'm happy. 

Can't find an amp that will let me run big midbasses bandpassed from 40Hz-170Hz though. Well... besides the Zapco DCs... but I'm kinda over those. Not really happy.


----------



## bigabe

Victor_inox said:


> there is many good amps without ridiculous size. some guys love fat chicks too... just saying......


Show me one that's six channels, 200w per channel, with bandpass crossover capability on all six channels where the HPF can run as low as 40Hz. 

I can't find one... big or small. If Zuki can build an amp like that, I don't care how big it is.


----------



## Boostedrex

All of our bandpass X-overs are even more flexible than what you're looking for Abe. Our HPF's start at 20Hz.


----------



## daveds50

Victor_inox said:


> Just another retarded thing Zuki does alone with their power rating.
> 55" amp, no thank you I`d rather buy JL HD, and hide it easily.
> is Zuki guy overcompensating for something?


sorry, but a HD is no comparison. i have had a few here for repair, and to be honest, i would never use one. i know a lot of people like them here, but then again, they are not all that serious about their system.


----------



## bassfromspace

daveds50 said:


> sorry, but a HD is no comparison. i have had a few here for repair, and to be honest, i would never use one. i know a lot of people like them here, but then again, they are not all that serious about their system.


Mark Eldridge not serious about his system? Scott Buwalda not serious about his system?

Come on son!


----------



## Victor_inox

daveds50 said:


> sorry, but a HD is no comparison. i have had a few here for repair, and to be honest, i would never use one. i know a lot of people like them here, but then again, they are not all that serious about their system.


You can`t just make a statement like that without explanation, what exactly wrong with HD guts so you won`t be using one. details please.


----------



## daveds50

bassfromspace said:


> Mark Eldridge not serious about his system? Scott Buwalda not serious about his system?
> 
> Come on son!


 i knew someone would say that.  

i have said it before, and will repeat again. out of the hundreds of high end SQ systems i have listened to, the top 50 or so of them have never been to a competition, nor do the owners have any desire to ever go to one. 

believe it or not, there are some systems that would blow your mind out there. but, if you only go by competitions, then you would never know about them. ( and the owners would not want you to know about them ) 

i am not very impressed by the HD amps that have been here. while they are good solid amps, and the size is good, they are not the end all that people think.


----------



## daveds50

Victor_inox said:


> You can`t just make a statement like that without explanation, what exactly wrong with HD guts so you won`t be using one. details please.


 well, you can read some of other peoples thoughts about them on this forum. most of it, i have came to the same conclusion. i have used much better amps, and i dont care about space or current draw when i am building a serious SQ car. 8-12 amps takes up a lot of room, even if i was using HD amps. 

however, i am like most people... my systems are for my own personal enjoyment, and nobody else. i did do competitions in the late 80's... but really have no interest anymore.


----------



## bassfromspace

daveds50 said:


> i knew someone would say that.
> 
> i have said it before, and will repeat again. out of the hundreds of high end SQ systems i have listened to, the top 50 or so of them have never been to a competition, nor do the owners have any desire to ever go to one.
> 
> believe it or not, there are some systems that would blow your mind out there. but, if you only go by competitions, then you would never know about them. ( and the owners would not want you to know about them )
> 
> i am not very impressed by the HD amps that have been here. while they are good solid amps, and the size is good, they are not the end all that people think.


I'm not one to think of competition as the end all, but there are some killer cars running HD's.


----------



## Victor_inox

daveds50 said:


> well, you can read some of other peoples thoughts about them on this forum. most of it, i have came to the same conclusion. i have used much better amps, and i dont care about space or current draw when i am building a serious SQ car. 8-12 amps takes up a lot of room, even if i was using HD amps.
> 
> however, i am like most people... my systems are for my own personal enjoyment, and nobody else. i did do competitions in the late 80's... but really have no interest anymore.


THat`s a nice way to say "**** off" and not answer.


----------



## quickaudi07

Damn Victor you just keep getting deeper and deeper.

I had Zuki amps and loved them. I had 4 ch and mono block.
These amps were a very big step up from JL V2 series amps!
and I had few of them 300/4 450/4 and 1000/1
Zuki will slap them around any time of the day!
The only reason why i switch to different amps is because i wanted to try something new and always wanted a active system.
I went with Misconi, which I was kinda stupid because i spend double the money on the amps than Zuki... 
You live and learn. If I every sell my new Misconi amps, i'm going back to Zukis hands down. 
Patrick's wattage per channel doesn't bother me not even one bit, I know his amps will push my system very well, without a sweat. 

That being said, you should try one for yourself, and complain later.. and I bet you, that you won't complain!

All I'm saying don't bash on Zuki if you never heard of these amps.. I think you should say your thought on it, and move on!
Zuki supporter here!


----------



## quickaudi07

It double posted for some odd reason.


----------



## ~Spyne~

bigabe said:


> I'm interested in these amps if they're good. They have a great reputation, and people I trust LOVE them. So, I'm willing to give them a try. I couldn't care less how he rates the amps or how long they are. If they're good amps, they're good amps.


I can really only go off my own experience, which is unfortunate because it wasn't what I had hoped for.
I had known about Patrick's Zuki amps for a few years and had always wanted to try one.
I was a little amused, but mostly in admiration of, his power rating 'system'. The aesthetics were also some of the best I had come across (personal opinion, but I loved the understated, simple casings, and the 'one edge' layout for all the controls and connections).
Having been a competitor in Australia's own _Sound Quality_ competition series, and for the last three years also a judge, I was well aware of all the brands and the different marketing strategies and often false hype used to make their products appeal to the masses. This is what made Patrick's amps stand out - he relied soley on word-of-mouth, and I had never read a bad thing about them (except some who didn't like the large size of his amps).

So after a few years of 'admiring from afar', the Aussie dollar finally started to be very competitive with the USD and the stars aligned to allow me to afford one. I contacted first Zach on here, knowing he was often the first point of contact for customer enquiries, and we got talking about what I wanted/needed from the amp. Turns out, maxpower had just received his custom 8-channel which seemed to sit perfectly with what I wanted.
Based off what everyone had been saying about apparent power output and sound quality, and remembering Eric's (soundbuggy/dr fosgate) review with *tested* output from the 4-ch of 150+wrms I was super-keen to get my hands on one.
I got in touch with Patrick and he said he could whip me up an 8-ch the same as maxpower's within about 8 weeks...including shipping to Australia. I was chuffed.

When it arrived, I had never been so excited about a car audio product in the entire time I'd been in the 'hobby' ('cos we all know, it's not _just_ a hobby, right?). I took it to one of the best installers in the state, a 2.5hr one-way drive...hey, if I had this amp I'd been wanting for so long, I better give it to the best to set it up, right?
We got it installed, powered it up and reset the gains to match the previous set-up (Audison LRx5.1k + DLS RA40). We found the gains quite sensitive - You could adjust for the first 50% or so and see little change in output but from then on it became VERY sensitive. It took a while (and a steady hand), but we finally go there, within about 5% of the previous set-up, on every pair of channels.
Beautiful. The sound was a near perfect match to the old set-up which was quickly becoming a distant memory. I now had my dream amp installed and roaring to go. I was set to continue my great season (unbeaten after 4 rounds of competition) and was already looking forward to National Finals.

Unfortunately, this is where things went downhill.

Just 3 days later, as I was reversing out the driveway to go to work, the sound suddenly became very distorted from the midbass drivers, then crackly, at which point I turned off the stereo at the headunit...too late, that dreadful smell of burnt electrics was already filling the car. I drove back into the garage, parked, popped the bonnet and flicked the kill-switch to disconnect all power to the amps.

I made the trip back to my installer that weekend and we carefully opened up the amp and saw part of the larger ("4 x 5wrms") board was fried/damaged.
I got back onto Zach and Patrick and while Zach was great to deal with, Patrick was quite brief and (naturally) a little disbelieving. After quite a bit of back and forth, we reached an agreement that I could find a local technician to carry out repairs and Patrick would cover the costs.
What had happened, was that due to a manufacturing fault, some swarf had broken through the insulating pads under the board and then shorted out a mosfet against the casing, taking out the power supply section.
The repairs were completed and a report was compiled (with photographs) and sent to Patrick. Amazingly, Patrick then decided the cost of repairs were "too high" and indicated he would not cover them (even though they were lower than the cost of shipping the amp back to him, let along the cost to himself to then carry out the repairs). More back and forth and Patrick agreed to cover costs and we parted ways.
During the repairs however, as part of the final testing process, it was found that the output of the amp (on the larger, "4 x 5wrms" board) was 90wrms @ 4ohms, just prior to clipping. Almost half of what I believed, and in my mind, not quite enough for the purpose I was intending it (bridged to power a sub).
The amp has now been moved on to a fellow competitor, just getting in to the scene, and he is very happy with it.
I'm still jealous every time I see it, because it's still a beautiful amp and I still admire the simplicity of design and the effortless sound it gave me when it was working properly.

Would I buy from Zuki again?
Probably not. Not because this one failed on me, but because of the distance between myself and Patrick, and the (in my opinion) less than pleasant customer service I received from Patrick (slow responses and very brief replies). Zach however, in his limited role, was fantastic to deal with - he showed true concern for what had happened and appeared to communicate as best he could between myself and Patrick. Thank you, Zach.

If I lived in the US however, I probably *would* still try another Zuki (I'm not immature enough to consider 1 reported failing adequate to tarnish the entire brand), but this time perhaps one of the 'standard' lines amp, not a custom build. 2x Zuki ELEETS 4 is still a very enticing package 
I'd also like to see some actual bench results of power output from these 'standard' line amps...if they were 4 x 150+wrms @ 4ohms, then they represent excellent vfm.


I'm sorry if this offends anyone, it is not the intention. Purely I just wanted to tell of my experience, so others can perhaps make a more informed decision, since these are not often available to 'demo' so all you can often do is trust word-of-mouth.
As (I hope) I made clear, I still admire the amps and sincerely hope mine was a once-off.


----------



## daveds50

Victor_inox said:


> THat`s a nice way to say "**** off" and not answer.


 i did answer. you just need to read what others have said that also did not care for it. and i agree with most of what has been said. do i need to post the links to the threads just for you ? 



~Spyne~ said:


> Amazingly, Patrick then decided the cost of repairs were "too high" and indicated he would not cover them (even though they were lower than the cost of shipping the amp back to him, let along the cost to himself to then carry out the repairs). More back and forth and Patrick agreed to cover costs and we parted ways.


 i advised him on this too. $200 USD to replace two FET's is a total ripoff. we told you to find someone honest to do it, but you would not. i would do a job that simple for $40... that is my standard for simple jobs like that, and Patrick knows that. there were suspicions on exactly who was pocketing the money, as i cannot believe anyone in electronics would charge that much for a simple job... ok, maybe there is less than honest ones that do... but only because there is a sucker that would pay them. besides, your "tech" couldn't even figure out the wattage correctly.


----------



## ~Spyne~

daveds50 said:


> i advised him on this too. $200 USD to replace two FET's is a total ripoff. we told you to find someone honest to do it, but you would not. i would do a job that simple for $40... that is my standard for simple jobs like that, and Patrick knows that. there were suspicions on exactly who was pocketing the money, as i cannot believe anyone in electronics would charge that much for a simple job... ok, maybe there is less than honest ones that do... but only because there is a sucker that would pay them. besides, your "tech" couldn't even figure out the wattage correctly.


Maybe you should research what you comment on. It was 5 MOSFETS, 2 resistors and labour to clean the board, retrack the circuit and of course labour. Also, realise there are vastly different labour rates in Australia compared to the US. If Patrick had been willing to cover postage back to the States ($320AUD, quite expensive, I know) , I would have been more than happy for his tech (is that you?) to repair the amp...or even if I was located in the States, it would, I'm sure, have been a much smoother process.
And i have admitted that *I* made the incorrect calculation for amplifier output. It has now been corrected, as I stated earlier, to 90wrms @ 4ohms.

If you read my post again, you might realise I am not badmouthing Patrick's products. I believe I was just one of the extremely rare cases where something went wrong. I'd also still be happy to try his products again if I were closer to the source.

Also, I was never advised to "find someone honest" to do the work. I was advised by several people in the industry here in Australia who to go with, and I was more than happy to trust these people's advice.


----------



## daveds50

~Spyne~ said:


> Maybe you should research what you comment on. It was 5 MOSFETS, 2 resistors and labour to clean the board, retrack the circuit and of course labour. Also, realise there are vastly different labour rates in Australia compared to the US.


 so the parts cost $10 instead of $4 ? and the labor was $190 instead of $196 because 5 extra minutes were spent ? i dont care how different the labor rates are there, that is a bloody ripoff. must be nice to be an electronic tech there... i'd be making well over a half million a year USD with the volume i do. 

amp repair is not rocket science. in fact, it is one of the easier things to do in the electronic world. i did suggest to Patrick that you find another tech, and i also suggested he send you a brand new board and swap it in. if he communicated that or not, i dont know. 

also, "several people in the industry" do not make experts. my 30 years in this industry tells me that there are a lot of flakes and scammers who consider themself's experts. i believe you found one of them.


----------



## ~Spyne~

daveds50 said:


> so the parts cost $10 instead of $4 ? and the labor was $190 instead of $196 because 5 extra minutes were spent ? i dont care how different the labor rates are there, that is a bloody ripoff. must be nice to be an electronic tech there... i'd be making well over a half million a year USD with the volume i do.
> 
> amp repair is not rocket science. in fact, it is one of the easier things to do in the electronic world. i did suggest to Patrick that you find another tech, and i also suggested he send you a brand new board and swap it in. if he communicated that or not, i dont know.
> 
> also, "several people in the industry" do not make experts. my 30 years in this industry tells me that there are a lot of flakes and scammers who consider themself's experts. i believe you found one of them.


Well, you're entitled to your opinion. But since you neither physically inspected the board, nor tested it, all you're really doing is making assumptions. Also, having "30 years in the industry" doesn't necessarily make you an expert either, nor does your suggested large volume of work. I'm not saying you're not highly skilled in your field, but for you to make judgement about someone's professional skill and integrity with absolutely no first-hand knowledge of that person, is just plain arrogant and disrespectful.
My first choice, after realising it wasn't possible to send the amp back to Patrick was to have Alpine Australia look at it - now I was quoted that they have a $75 inspection...just to look at it. They then obviously have time to diagnose the issue, order parts, clean the board and retrack it, then fit the parts and test the amp. That was going to be close to $380 in labour alone (their estimate, after I told them what was wrong with it and had sent through pictures). So in comparison, I felt the tech I ended up going with actually charged a reasonable amount.
The amp was repaired and worked perfectly afterwards.

Patrick did offer to send another board, but it never arrived.

I could post the report detailing the repairs, which clearly indicates there was more than 30 minutes work involved, but I'd rather not do that out of respect for Patrick - I still admire what he has achieved in bringing such products up from nothing in the highly competitive car audio market.
Finally, yes, maybe you should move to Australia - with your apparent expertise and volume of work you'd probably make a damn fine living. 



That's all I'll be saying. I was replying in here to give readers my honest experience with the custom Zuki amps. I'm sure most will see I believe I was just unlucky, and that overall, I was still happy with the performance of the amp when it was working.


----------



## bigabe

Bummer of a situation there. I certainly understand that things can simply go wrong when dealing with high end electronics or custom built electronics of any kind. Glad to hear you were still happy with the performance of the amplifier (when it was working).

Basically, I know I will be buying a custom Zuki amp at this point... for my next build. It's the only way I can get the power I need, and the crossover features I need at a decent price. I'm 600 miles from Zuki too... so if, by chance, anything were to go wrong, repairs aren't nearly the issue they would be for you.

Definitely excited to try one of these amps in my next build.


----------



## zikzak

So I'm intrigued to try out a Zuki amp - I want a multichannel to drive my front stage and a morel ultimo 12 2ohm (can't afford dedicated mono-amp). Would the the Eleets Hybrid 5 Channel be the one I need for my purpose?


----------



## quickaudi07

I I would contact Patrick and find out I think that 5 channel hybrid amplifier does 1000 [email protected] 4 ohm. And 100x4 but im not sure

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpswanberg

500 X 1 into 2 ohms, if I remember correctly. 80/90 to 120 watts times 4 has been mentioned in different threads. Talk to Patrick for the straight scoop. Just remember that the Class D 5 channel evidently has much more power and so do the mono blocks so they may work better.


----------



## zikzak

Thanks guys - I'll hear Patrick. And I might have to go for the Class D..


----------



## KyleT

The sub channel on the Hybrid 5 is not 2 ohm stable, according to an email I have from Patrick. Not sure about the class D.


----------



## Organics12

quickaudi07 said:


> I have talked to Patric from Zuki Audio.
> I would like to introduce new line of amps.
> There is no specks on them yet, as soon as I get the information I will more than happy to post it here.
> 
> Here are 7ch little monster amp, and also 10ch amp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size of the 7ch amp is 55" long !!
> The size of the 10ch amp is 41" long
> Also Amplifiers will be updated soon.
> 
> Stay Tuned!


I know I’m a lot of years late but I’m trying to figure out the ratings on the Zuki eleets 4 version one and the Zukey elites2 version 2
I need to know the proper ohms bridged and stereo. I used 2 ads rs 10 bridged at 6 ohms per side on the 4 channel and it puked.


----------



## quickaudi07

Best person to ask will be @dblevl he might know more about power rating. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------

